# ridin while high



## Guest (Nov 29, 2008)

so like who does and dont? I luv to catch a buzz and go shred...nuthin like a safty meeting to rip it up....:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2008)

I like to do it every now and then, but not when im hitting the park. It's all about making sure you can handle what you're hitting when you're stoned.


----------



## YanTheMan (Nov 10, 2008)

I personally believe that it is not nuts, or crazy, or dangerous. It doesnt change what I can or cant hit. I dont think people who blaze on the mountain have no responsibility... why is that? Hmm, I know here in Canada a very high percentage of snowboarders smoke weed.

Its actually funny, If you stop, other people will pass by and come join the session.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2008)

Me and my friends usually do, but I like riding on a few beers more. Not drunk, just lightly buzzed with some good tunes.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2008)

"_Don't drink and drive. Disregard this if you happen to be one of those people who drive better drunk._" (the onion)

alasdair


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

I can't do it. Any sport I've ever (or do currently) played, I have to do it sober. Getting fucked up hinders my ability. Lodge at the of the day, however...


----------



## mag⋅net⋅ism (Oct 26, 2008)

I haven't really noticed any difference at all riding while stoned... except that I get soooooo parched. Though really, I like to save the "performance enhancers" (hahaha) for the apres. :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2008)

stnd said:


> Me and my friends usually do, but I like riding on a few beers more. Not drunk, just lightly buzzed with some good tunes.


i agree with you,a few beers is fun but theres a fine line.... its not as fun loaded lol


----------



## pipidulce (Oct 3, 2008)

YanTheMan said:


> I personally believe that it is not nuts, or crazy, or dangerous. It doesnt change what I can or cant hit...


Famous last words.


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

its fun as hell. spinning off jumps is a wild feeling haha.

now shrooms during a snowstorm. thats intense.


----------



## YanTheMan (Nov 10, 2008)

rgrwilco said:


> its fun as hell. spinning off jumps is a wild feeling haha.
> 
> now shrooms during a snowstorm. thats intense.



Hmmm, Have you snowboarded and done shrooms?

A snowstorm would indeed be intense but I dont think I could handle snowboarding.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Never been stoned, never been drunk. I have no desire to damage my body any more than my normal snowboarding does. Which is quite a bit...


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Depends on who I'm with. Some of my buddies just ride HARD. There's no way in hell I'd smoke when riding with them. I'd never be able to keep up. If I go with someone less experienced, its alllll good  just butter around and teach them how to snowboard. 

There is nothing better than hitting a bowl, having a beer, and sitting in a hot tub after a hard days ride. I retract that, after anything, LOL.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

I like to spark up a nice fatty then blaze down a nice powder run


----------



## lcstriker07 (Oct 20, 2008)

I usually wait until night fall and then me and my usual toking buddy will spark one up on the lift. Just to catch that sudden high where you can focus so intently on whatever it is you're doing. If I get too high though(couch lock), my night is ruined. It's like all the bumps and bruises and leg burn intensify x10.


----------



## JohnnyBlaze (Dec 1, 2008)

sounds awesome...have you ever been harrassed for toking on the lift lol


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2008)

I dont smoke or do shrooms...so no...Now stopping every hour or 2 for a beer I am all for. :cheeky4:


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

the irony here is that despite being illegal it would probably be much better to get involved in some type of incident while high vs drunk... if ur stoned and run over some old lady itll suck but not as bad as running over an old lady with alcohol on your breath

most resorts are just hotbeds of casual drug use from riders to lifties .. eventually one day someone somewhere will cause an accident or get killed and some sort of legal action will make every resort tighten up on smoking and drinking on the hills


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2008)

i'm most usually always high...so yeah, i guess it goes without saying.

i did eat a chocolate once at seven springs. i didn't enjoy it too much though...made me feel way too "drunk", you know...wobbley legged & just like wheeeewwwww~~~~~ not a care in the world! couldn't really concentrate on riding.

that being said, i'd LOVE to try it on L! not so much around here, but on a nice big fluffy mountain out west...preferrably with not a lot of people (they tend to look at you weird when you're tripping)...just me, the mountain, the snow & my board. maybe a friend, too.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2008)

extraterrestrial cakes , sweat, yummie and gives that extra boost


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2008)

extraterrestrial cake???


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2008)

N~R~G said:


> extraterrestrial cake???


cakes from out of space?


----------



## JohnnyBlaze (Dec 1, 2008)

You know its funny b/c im a huge stoner not gonna lie and I can do literally everything high.....drive my car, ride my dirtbike, even jetski.....but when it comes to boarding I can't focus and my legs get lazy......I hate it!!!

And its true if too much shit happens with alc/bud they will tighten up and that would suck more


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

mag⋅net⋅ism;87009 said:


> I haven't really noticed any difference at all riding while stoned... except that I get soooooo parched. Though really, I like to save the "performance enhancers" (hahaha) for the apres. :laugh::laugh::laugh:


Dude, one word:

Hydra-pack.

(ok, two words...  )

my little 2L water bag backpack does wonders for reliving the pasties while flying high down the mountain  ... 'highly' recommended


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

I've always wondered if riding high would mellow me out and help me flow my tricks easier or if it would slow my reaction time and fuck me up. Im not willing to take the risk of finding out which one it is but I used to ride with guys who would smoke alot of weed on the hill, chairlifts are the perfect length of time to spark a J. 

I've skated high before and it made me sloppy, I could never get my feet where they should have been, I didn't put as much pop into my ollies. I was just overall lazy and thats my issue with being high while riding/skating or doing anything physical. Weed makes me just too lazy to do anything but play video games or watch a movie.


----------



## JohnnyBlaze (Dec 1, 2008)

I notice many rip it on the lifts....call me a panzy but don't you risk getting busted smiking up there?


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2008)

staff probably can't tell if it's a J or a cigarette.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

I don't do it, don't care if others do it and on the local hill it is done without any fascism. But I got to drive down the damm hill at the end of the day which is hard enough just from the day's riding activities...ocassionally I even pull over and take s short nap.


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

F0rgiven said:


> staff probably can't tell if it's a J or a cigarette.


they don't really care either. Unless the people smoking it are being disruptive to others then they are unlikely to kick them off the mountain.


----------



## JohnnyBlaze (Dec 1, 2008)

You know what this season ill give it a shot lol you guys have got me thinking now lol... I usually just toke in the parking lot right before but this season ill try the lift......any mtns I should be wary of?


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2008)

keystone will throw you to the police if they catch you smokin in their new gondola.


----------



## JohnnyBlaze (Dec 1, 2008)

Thanx 4 the heads up much apprec


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2008)

Damn I want to try but I can't imagine that going over well with my family. :laugh:


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Yeah, god forbid you DON'T do something stupid and illegal. I'd report you if I saw you, too.


----------



## lcstriker07 (Oct 20, 2008)

Dont they^^^^ I always think people are looking at me when I'm blazed. Like I just hot boxed a space suit for 6hr's and now I reek. Usually I'm fine with it, but anytime I'm around the fam I tend to get paranoid.

And no, noone's ever really said anything to us. Everyone smokes on the lift so we look like we're just puffing on a cig. Sometimes the people on the lift behind us will comment on the amazing-ly bad stench they we're catching on the way up, but it's never turned into a thing.

Wow this was super-late. That was in reply to NRG and blaze.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

Yea I was wondering about the smell. It may look the same but smoking a joint definately smells different then a cig...doesn't anyone look at you funny or say something?


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

if u shred loveland weed is in the air


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

If you're worried about someone seeing you, use a bat. (or whatever the holllow ciggarette-pipes are called)

If you're worried about the smell, go somewhere remote.

If you're worried about being injured, start slow, and work your way up. Riding is so much more fun when you're blazed!

Luckily for me, I have a giant forest with tons of rolls and kickers in it, and nobody cares about smoking in there. It's awesome!


----------



## JohnnyBlaze (Dec 1, 2008)

Gota go to loveland then....marijuana nation is on nat geo by the way lol


----------



## snowGuinny (Dec 3, 2008)

Theres nothhing like having a little huff and puff in the gondola and then hitting the slopes  
i dont do it often but when i do on soft winter nights haha its the best times!


----------



## YanTheMan (Nov 10, 2008)

Hehe, Now they actually walk in and sniff the gondola at sunshine village. Good thing my friends and I didnt... but we were about to.

Honestly If someone gets mad... Who cares? As long as you dont get kicked off the hill which most probably WILL NOT happen. hehe, I infact love the smell of marijuana, People shouldnt complain about the smell lol.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

ThirdEye said:


> keystone will throw you to the police if they catch you smokin in their new gondola.


Does keystone have GonDoLa marshals? It often takes the police 1-2 hours to even get to our little hill after they're called unless they are in the area anyway on there usual patrol and they wouldn't roll up the hill for a safety meeting. 

Keystone is just asking for the party gondola...should coordinate a gondola spliff train...3-4 gondola rolling up with smoke poorin out...they wouldn't have enough to catch everyone. Just have it all up in smoke by the time the gondola lands...the only evidence would be big smiles....those darn smelly hippies.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Does keystone have GonDoLa marshals? It often takes the police 1-2 hours to even get to our little hill after they're called unless they are in the area anyway on there usual patrol and they wouldn't roll up the hill for a safety meeting.
> 
> Keystone is just asking for the party gondola...should coordinate a gondola spliff train...3-4 gondola rolling up with smoke poorin out...they wouldn't have enough to catch everyone. Just have it all up in smoke by the time the gondola lands...the only evidence would be big smiles....those darn smelly hippies.


lol...yeah.. dude...


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

Flick Montana said:


> Yeah, god forbid you DON'T do something stupid and illegal. I'd report you if I saw you, too.


Why is it that because something is illegal it is stupid? Sounds to me like you have never tried and don't really know anything about marijuana. Your 'tone,' if you will, is pretty judgmental. When in reality you have no room to judge.

Reporting someone for something you assume is dangerous and stupid, yet in reality you have no idea whether it is or isn't,is just ignorance. State why, exactly is it 'stupid?'


----------



## lcstriker07 (Oct 20, 2008)

ThirdEye said:


> Why is it that because something is illegal it is stupid? Sounds to me like you have never tried and don't really know anything about marijuana. Your 'tone,' if you will, is pretty judgmental. When in reality you have no room to judge.
> 
> Reporting someone for something you assume is dangerous and stupid, yet in reality you have no idea whether it is or isn't,is just ignorance. State why, exactly is it 'stupid?'


^^^ I agree with what you're saying, but there's no need to return the same tone. "If you won't try it don't knock it" seems to be the best reply to his assumptions. It sucks that their really are people who will report it because they think we're impared while doing it. I drive, snowoard, play soccer games, study, take tests, anything you can think of while high. Helps me focus a little more intently on what ever it is I'm doing. More bud for us right?


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

guys, i think he was joking...hence the


----------



## JohnnyBlaze (Dec 1, 2008)

guys guys guys.........lets all just hit one and then give this convo another shot and see where it goes HAHAHA


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Yeah, that post is dripping with *sarcasm*. I am sure he was high on meth and running around with scissors when he posted that. 

The gonjola bust. It happens. Steamboat busted some people a couple of seasons ago for smoking on the gondola. The basic problem was people lighting up with others in the cabin that aren't necessarily into that scene. I believe with that group enough people had already complained that they were just looking for smoky cabins as they arrived. I am sure Keystone will do the same thing.

So if you're riding a gondola, 1 make sure everyone wants to puff. If not, stash it for somewhere less conspicuous on the mountain. 2. If everyone is cool with it, blow your smoke out the vent windows and make sure they are all open to deaden the smell on arrival. Lame, but in these times, all the old spots are not what they used to be. The forest service in Colorado was busing people using smoke shacks last season. Then they expected those people to know who built the shack at the resort. Completely stupid thought process there. So now a days, if you arrive at a smoke shack and there are people already there, especially skiers, it's time to move on to a different spot. They were just hanging around shacks, acting like they were bro-ing down, then arresting people. :thumbsdown:

Those are just some of the many reasons I don't like resorts very much any more.


----------



## JohnnyBlaze (Dec 1, 2008)

yea that is very true......and if boarders kept it a little more under wraps at the mtns the authorities wouldn't be so in tune to it and it would be a little easier


----------



## Biggs (Nov 16, 2008)

ThirdEye said:


> Reporting someone for something you assume is dangerous and stupid, yet in reality you have no idea whether it is or isn't,is just ignorance. State why, exactly is it 'stupid?'





Icstriker07 said:


> It sucks that their really are people who will report it because they think we're impared while doing it. I drive, snowoard, play soccer games, study, take tests, anything you can think of while high. Helps me focus a little more intently on what ever it is I'm doing. More bud for us right?


Just to play devil's advocate -- I know a few people who can get a bunch of alcohol in them and still function well enough to drive home. I also know of some people who can get a drink in them and be buzzed enough that it isnt safe for them to drive. The same goes for lighting up. I know people who function as if nothing happened, and others who turn into slobbering morons.

Pot, just like alcohol, affects different people in different ways. Because people dont know you from a hole in the ground, they have no way of knowing that when YOU smoke, you arnt a danger. Maybe they've seen (as I have) people who smoke and BECOME a danger.

Like I said, I'm just playing devil's advocate, but dont get mad when someone reports you for smoking. They dont know how you'll behave when under the influence, they're just looking out for #1.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

honestly, i think people should keep their nose in their own business. snitches get stitches!!! lol, jk. but still, there's really no need to go narc'n people out.

i agree with what KC said about hot-boxing the ganjala though. you gotta have respect for other people. if there's people in there that aren't with you, don't light up. if it's just you & your friends...blaze away!


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

it's not the government having it's panties in a bunch...as they are the top supplier for most of the drugs in our country! it remains illegal because they make more money off it that way.

for years i've been telling people to grow their own. if everyone did they would be forced to legalize it so they could continue to make money off it (same way alcohol became legal after the prohibition).


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Lets institute an industry wide a "hemp the hump" day...April 1st. btw, I'm with killz and wolf about using discretion.


----------



## lcstriker07 (Oct 20, 2008)

Alicia said:


> Yea I was wondering about the smell. It may look the same but smoking a joint definately smells different then a cig...doesn't anyone look at you funny or say something?


Couple times, but most snowboarders are pretty chill. At sugar they have 2 lifts side by side and one time we had some skiers(old couple) point at us and say dope is for dopes or something stupid like that. But never anything out of hand.


----------



## JohnnyBlaze (Dec 1, 2008)

I fully agree about legalization......so do I sense a plot brewing here team? Lol should we all just become farmers?


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

i don't want to put the effort ing rowing my own.
i live 30-50 miles away from holland, why should i even try to grow.
boarding while high , i see a bunch of people drinking like hell
and snowboarding, whats the diffrent?
you just need to know your limits, for your safty and the people around ya.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

falconis said:


> i don't want to put the effort ing rowing my own.
> i live 30-50 miles away from holland, why should i even try to grow.
> boarding while high , i see a bunch of people drinking like hell
> and snowboarding, whats the diffrent?
> you just need to know your limits, for your safty and the people around ya.


you don't count since you're from belgium. is it legal there?


----------



## JohnnyBlaze (Dec 1, 2008)

I think drinking is a different sensation than smoking but you're right about knowing your limits......whether you like smoking or drinking doesn't matter.....we all have a duty as boarders to be responsible and keep ourselves and others safe and keep the damn mountains open.....


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

N~R~G said:


> you don't count since you're from belgium. is it legal there?


its legal in belgium to carry 2 J but it is illegal to smoke it...
its the dumbest law ever. you can also buy everything you want in 
certain shops : pipes, bongs, tulps(those cewl flowers) etc...
but you can't buy pot legally. but recently the gouverment of holland
is planning to put the coffeshops closer to the boarder:thumbsup:...alright
i have a good location for this , but i have to drive 700km to
find some good mountains.


----------



## lcstriker07 (Oct 20, 2008)

Can't say I home grow(dorm life draw back), but I definitely do my part to support the local crops. Know a lot of people who grow on their own. These are the best dealers! Usually much cheaper! Bought a QP of kill few weeks ago for a 4th the price I'me used to buying import for. Anyways, biggs makes a good point but I think it all goes back to being discrete and respecting those who chose to avoid the life style. 

And here's a ?, what's a gondola or gonjola? I usually ride at sugar in NC and have never heard of such a thing. Sounds like something nice to hotbox with my buddies though!


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2008)

a ganjala is a box-type lift used at bigger mountains...


----------



## Rocan (Dec 3, 2008)

N~R~G said:


> a ganjala is a box-type lift used at bigger mountains...


talk about a sweet hot box =D


----------



## JohnnyBlaze (Dec 1, 2008)

:laugh:yea mann!!! those would be great...I would donate $ to the mountain to put those up:laugh:


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2008)

i love smoking up but only on my local mountain. this is where i feel safe and secure. Also i know the mountain vary well. also when im stoned i feel like everything i do is way cooler


----------



## lcstriker07 (Oct 20, 2008)

Rocan said:


> talk about a sweet hot box =D


No doubt! Now I see why you guys were talking about it so much! I'm making a trip to winterplace this year, any chance they have these gonjolas? And how many people are usually in them?


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2008)

winterplace, wv? if so, the answer's no. i think the only resorts with gondolas on the east coast are up in NY & VT. the mountains down here just aren't tall enough for them.

and they fit about 6-8 people, usually. so unless it's not a busy day or unless you've got 6 people in your group, the chances of getting one to yourself are pretty slim.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2008)

lcstriker07 said:


> No doubt! Now I see why you guys were talking about it so much! I'm making a trip to winterplace this year, any chance they have these gonjolas? And how many people are usually in them?


i go snowboarding every year in les 2alpes, they have even the bigger lifts  you can fit whit 18 people in them
really nice seats and a great view.. and your out of the wind so it ain't cold.
the only thing that sucks is that your board is outside in a basket , i don't trust it very much. i have
heard stories that ski's and snowboards fell out of it...


----------



## JohnnyBlaze (Dec 1, 2008)

Wow yea I wouldn't trust my board out there either.....but it is what it is....


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

What I miss are the high speed quads with bubble safety bars. Steamboat had them up until about 5-6 years ago. They were fantastic for this sort of stuff. No matter the weather you could get out of the wind on the lift. Oh well, the gonjola still works fine there if you follow the rules.


----------



## JohnnyBlaze (Dec 1, 2008)

Yes this is true....sharing is mandatory....im gonna make it a mission this season to hot box one so bad it'll look like its on fire hahaha.... any takers?....I mean tokers


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

killclimbz said:


> So now a days, if you arrive at a smoke shack and there are people already there, especially skiers, it's time to move on to a different spot. They were just hanging around shacks, acting like they were bro-ing down, then arresting people. :thumbsdown:


"The Man" is a skier? 

Weed is for kids. When you step up to huffing paint and blowfish toxin call me.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

The "man" is a skier 99.9% of the time. That's just the way most of those forest service guys roll. Not saying that all skiers are "the man".


----------



## Rocan (Dec 3, 2008)

killclimbz said:


> The "man" is a skier 99.9% of the time. That's just the way most of those forest service guys roll. Not saying that all skiers are "the man".


roflmao most def bro XD


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

The Forest Circus folks I know ride and smoke a ton.

They must screen for smoking and boarding tendencies before issuing guns and cuffs. Most of the Green Jackets I see out here are on tele gear. Too bad they are wasting resources on busting smoke shacks. The Forest Service should be using our tax dollars more effectively.

Speaking of the Forest Service, a new Secretary of the Interior is great news. Who will it be? It's a long shot but John Kitzhaber would be excellent.


----------



## lcstriker07 (Oct 20, 2008)

JohnnyBlaze said:


> Yes this is true....sharing is mandatory....im gonna make it a mission this season to hot box one so bad it'll look like its on fire hahaha.... any takers?....I mean tokers


HaHa! I'd be all for it if I hadn't already plnned out all my trips this year. Definitely gonna make it a point to do that at some point in my life. Me and at least 5 of my friends usually load up in the H2(eco-friendly, right?) and hit whatever slopes we can. I'll be sure to keep the NY VT area in mind next year.


----------



## lcstriker07 (Oct 20, 2008)

double post...


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2008)

lol funny thread...

i cant do anything properly when I smoke, so I dont do it when i ride.

save it for afterwards!


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

puffing nothing but most skunky kush on the hill, smell me


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2008)

Hey! I love getting high on the mountain and im a friend of SnowGuinny. We live in the province of quebec in a lost cty..(baie-Comeau) We do what we can with what we have... but i still love riding. To have a good ride i most go to montreal or other big centers. Sunshine village and whistler are two mountains i want to explore very soon! Anyone know about organized trips or anything?


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2008)

Wow... for me nothing is better than a day on the slopes. I cant imagine having to be stoned to enjoy it. How sad. :dunno:
For those that actually get stoned and drive, that is beyond retarded. How do you know it doesn't affect your driving- you are stoned! If it doesnt affect you at all, what the hell is the point of smoking it in the first place?


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

edmontonsara said:


> Wow... for me nothing is better than a day on the slopes. I cant imagine having to be stoned to enjoy it. How sad. :dunno:
> For those that actually get stoned and drive, that is beyond retarded. How do you know it doesn't affect your driving- you are stoned! If it doesnt affect you at all, what the hell is the point of smoking it in the first place?


lol ....if you dont smoke u just need to shut it .....i could smoke 10 joints and still drive better then 90% of colorado drivers.....make that 10 joints and a pint of vodka.....and why do i smoke in the first place?? cause mary jane is like my religon


----------



## lcstriker07 (Oct 20, 2008)

Bro, cigarettes and other tobaco products are intended to give a "buzz" sensation. If you've ever smoked a cigarette and driven and taken a dip and operated anything mechanical, you're a hipocrit. And we've all seen or know someone who does it, and it's really no different to an experienced user of mj. I can understand your gripe with it, but like the saying goes, "I you don't like my fire, don't come around". More slopes for me because I really doubt you're gonna get every pothead to give up their love for the snow.


----------



## YanTheMan (Nov 10, 2008)

I actually have friends that drive better stoned, but are paranoid about it until I tell them they are driving fine. Marijuana is not needed to have fun at the slopes, either way Im still having a great time yknow. The poin
t of smoking is that it can give you a greater feeling of freedom? For me at least. If im not snowboarding, the point of smoking is to have a great laugh, or to settle down and think deeply on several subjects. 

To Jono, I live in Calgary, I love sunshine village and have gone to whistler once. I know not of organized trips.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2008)

i rather smoke it at home and watch a ridiculous movie , simpson movie / south park the movie are great for it...
last time i did it with borat , omg never laughd that hard.
on the slopes it can be fun , but you get so lazy, and i like to be active when
i'm baording


----------



## YanTheMan (Nov 10, 2008)

Depending on a heavy indica or sativa strain, ya you can get lazy haha


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2008)

YanTheMan said:


> Depending on a heavy indica or sativa strain, ya you can get lazy haha


hehe , i only smoke white widow or pepsi...
if you live where i live you can chose between 30 diffrent kinds of pot and shit . its paradise
bummer that i'm always low on cash , i smoke alot (normal sigs) and it takes alot of many away


----------



## YanTheMan (Nov 10, 2008)

I smoke what I can get my hands on, Only AAA grade quality though haha.

Yeah I gotta say smoking cigs can kill the wallet. I only go for the random primetime cigar on party nights.


----------



## 1stTrack (Dec 7, 2008)

*Ah yes.. That 70's lift..*

Okay, I've been lurking on this forum for awhile, but this thread finally pushed me to join and post, pretty funny thread. 

Yep those "bubble lifts at Steamboat were great. And the small gondolas at Steamboat were alway a great place to get a buzz before turning loose on the hill. Those tiny gondolas used to completely ice up and you couldn't see ANYTHING out the window. Used to freak me out a little. 
Getting a buzz back in the 70's was kinda SOP. If I thought the person on the lift was cool, I'd always offer a toke on my doobie, kind of like a good concert, just a celebration! Still is that way for me, but I'll admit, I'm a little more careful these days, I skip the gondolas. I'd rather find a nice quiet place on the hill, sit down, enjoy the view and light up. Then rest up a bit and take off!

As far as riding while high. Nothing like getting a little buzz on with your friends, standing on top of some bad ass drop, crank up the ipod and drop in... Smoking a little weed sometimes frees my mind to push a little harder. Maybe try stuff that I might not try straight... I often feel more in tune with the mountain.
However, one must appreciate that this is my own percerption. One day I decided to try a little experiment. I rode with my friend who doesn't participate in the evil weed, half the day was straight. Then after lunch, I smoked up a little and asked him to notice the difference how I was riding.... He thought I rode better straight, no question. The funny thing was that I thought I was riding better while buzed! I'm still not sure he just said that because he didn't smoke... Oh well, if it feels good, do it.. 

Now young fans, don't go getting buzzed out of your minds and start leaping across road cuts when you have no business doing that kind of shit. Besides you might get hit by a car! As always, know your own abilities, just push them a little...

I look forward to posting some more on this site. I hope it starts snowing hard pretty soon..


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2008)

1stTrack said:


> The funny thing was that I thought I was riding better while buzed!


qed



alasdair


----------



## Jenzo (Oct 14, 2008)

1stTrack said:


> Okay, I've been lurking on this forum for awhile, but this thread finally pushed me to join and post, pretty funny thread.
> 
> Yep those "bubble lifts at Steamboat were great. And the small gondolas at Steamboat were alway a great place to get a buzz before turning loose on the hill. Those tiny gondolas used to completely ice up and you couldn't see ANYTHING out the window. Used to freak me out a little.
> Getting a buzz back in the 70's was kinda SOP. If I thought the person on the lift was cool, I'd always offer a toke on my doobie, kind of like a good concert, just a celebration! Still is that way for me, but I'll admit, I'm a little more careful these days, I skip the gondolas. I'd rather find a nice quiet place on the hill, sit down, enjoy the view and light up. Then rest up a bit and take off!
> ...




See thats the thing, people bash drinking while boarding but they think smoking up is just fine. I can;t smoke and ride at all, i get like, panic attacks from smoking weed, it would make me not want to ride.... I know it seems to have the opposite effect on many people. Well anyways I used to always drink a few and get a buzz when boarding and in a way it DID make me a better rider, because I would hit stuff a lot bigger and not get scared. I was never stupid about it though.
I quit drinking ftr... just don't need it anymore. Honestly its one of the few things I miss about drinking, the inhibition. 



lcstriker07 said:


> Bro, cigarettes and other tobaco products are intended to give a "buzz" sensation. If you've ever smoked a cigarette and driven and taken a dip and operated anything mechanical, you're a hipocrit. And we've all seen or know someone who does it, and it's really no different to an experienced user of mj. I can understand your gripe with it, but like the saying goes, "I you don't like my fire, don't come around". More slopes for me because I really doubt you're gonna get every pothead to give up their love for the snow.


Kind of agree with that, Cigs give me a massive head rush, moreso then weed even, tho it doesn't last long. Quit that sh!t too.

Last weekend at Revelstoke was rather funny.... the gondola holds 8 people, well we were waiting to go down, and literally 10 snowboarders started piling out of the gondola next in line..like a clown car gondola.. no idea how they fit that many in there along with the boards. ANyways like I said it was next in line and we got in, just reeked of pot and of course there was a roach on the floor


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2008)

In all honesty people can go back and forth all day about how weed makes you a better or worse rider, but in my opinion in comes down to the strain.
There are two very distinct and highly distinguishably different types of weed out there, Indica, and Sativa.
Sativa is what I like to call the "Im gonna go climb a tree and paint" type of weed, whereas Indica is known to be more of a "Im going to buy a humongous burrito and watch a Dexters Lab marathon" type of weed. Unarguably Sativa is wayyyyy better to have on the mountain. Its a head high that leaves your body alone so you can still use your legs just fine, while you think about the intricacies of pine needles as your tearing 35 miles an hour down a hill. All Indica would do to you is tire you out, make you lazy, and glue you to the lodge for the day. Ive had plenty of experience with both (California card member friends, gotta love this state), and if you plan to get high on the mountain, Sativa all the way. Now after you get home, thats a whole other story. Indica is an amazing pain reliever/muscle relaxant that will knock you the hell out when appropriate. 
Last year my friend went in to the club and told them, "Im going snowboarding and need something for the day, what would you suggest?", and was handed a Sativa dominant strand, and I had the time of my friggin life. 
So, in short, I "highly" *snicker*, suggest getting toked on the mountain, not every day of course, but sunny powder days are suggested.
Just for the love of god and all that is holy know what your smoking or it could very well ruin a perfectly good lift ticket and day on the mountain.
-Your friendly neighborhood marijuana advocate


----------



## lcstriker07 (Oct 20, 2008)

Excellent input!^^^^
Totally agree. Man I wish I could get an MJ card. I'd give anything to be able to get some good sativa for the riding and then some indica for the lodge right after. Too bad tennessee sucks!!! My first time I toked on the mtn, I made the mistake of hitting some indica and had a serious case of couch-lock. I sat in the lodge watching when animals attack while my buddies tore it up.
So if you're considering baking out, test your dope first and make sure you feel like being active.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2008)

man, doesn't anyone watch popeye?
it's all about putting pcp in your vegetables.

ski patrol is all like "slow down bro!" 
and i'm all like THUNDER PUNCH! 
they have to strap me to a snowmobile to pull me off the mountain!


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2008)

DrGreeNThumB420 said:


> lol ....if you dont smoke u just need to shut it .....i could smoke 10 joints and still drive better then 90% of colorado drivers.....make that 10 joints and a pint of vodka.....and why do i smoke in the first place?? cause mary jane is like my religon


 Who said I don't smoke? I just said it is sad that some peeps on this thread need it to have fun on the mountain. I'll just leave your "shut it" alone, dont care much what a disrespectful loudmouth wants me to shut! As for your mad driving skills, I've yet to meet anyone who admits to being either close minded, or a bad driver... but obviously some people are BOTH.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2008)

to me, and many others around the world, a significant part of snowboarding is the beauty one experiences in being so close to nature. it's hiking in fast forward. one is literally carving into the shapable terrain and forming a path with each turn.. flying past flocks of trees with snowflakes biting at your face, feeling intimately every little bump and variation in the snow and ice. this kind of an experience bonds with the experience of expansion in a sacred way. i will agree wholeheartedly that it's sad to think of people who cannot enjoy snowboarding without being high, but i feel that a person in that kind of a position probably enjoys next to nothing without being high.

anyway, with that said and jokes aside, i'm happy on the slopes no matter what frame of mind i'm working with.
maybe a beer or two,
maybe a hit or two,
maybe a mild encounter with magical fungus..
or maybe i'll just get high on that fresh mountain air.

i've got a soft spot for all of the above.
:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2008)

Loricybin said:


> i will agree wholeheartedly that it's sad to think of people who cannot enjoy snowboarding without being high, but i feel that a person in that kind of a position probably enjoys next to nothing without being high.
> 
> :


 My point exactly


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2008)

edmontonsara, while i can see we're on the same page in some respects, i don't fully agree with you. for example, i've been passenger to many a baked driver, and in some cases have felt far more confident trusting my life in their hands than i would trusting most of my sober friends who drive regularly. as previously (and factually) stated in this thread, the strain of pot in question drastically alters the effect on the user. recent smoking history is a big factor as well, as this determines one's tolerance and dependance. although maybe you already know this and you're just being a stinker.:cheeky4:

sometimes it's so hard to read people accurately when you're doing just that... *reading.* for fear of not being properly calibrated to the intentions behind the posts to which i'm responding, i will now "shut it".

did i really just type all of that?
jeez.. 
where'd i put that j?


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2008)

I can see that my (educated) take on this is not the popular opinion, I can live with that. I am old enough to know better... case of been there done that. We all know people that claim they drive better when they are drunk. It is just not possible. It is an excuse for a lack of self control. You drank too much, didnt bother to arrange a sober ride, got in your car and happened to make it home without killing someone. You repeat this over several weekends and decide you are a good drunk driver. You arent, you just havent been caught yet. Nobody drives better drunk. I know there are shitty drivers out there that dont partake in any extra curriculars behind the wheel. They arent shitty drivers because they are sober, anymore than you can be a good driver because you are high. You are a good driver, or you aren't. 
Say you are a good driver when you are stoned... does that mean you are only good at driving while stoned? Or is it possible that you would be even better sober? 
As for differentiating between strains... Ima have to call you on that too. TCH is what gets you buzzed no matter the strain. You can call it whatever you like, but it is just plain old TCH. The look, smell taste, or name of it changes nothing. Indica, Sativa, Kush whatever, it is all just varied levels of THC. Smoke enough of any strain and you will find it's all the same. Disagree? Explain what makes indica give you a different high than sativa. Is there some secret unknown property or ingredient to these strains? Or could it be that some strains are simply more potent than others? 
This forum is full of kids that are impressionable and easily led. I cant believe you would actually condone impaired driving. THAT is messed up. :cheeky4:


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2008)

whoa, harshness in the get high thread!

why does this bother you so much? so people like to get high & ride, that's our deal, not yours. just because you don't smoke anymore doesn't mean it's bad or wrong to do so. and for most people that get high, they can do everything they do high while sober too. 

and it's THC, not TCH. a lil slip of teh finger there, eh?


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2008)

you've brought up a few points which i've decided to address.



edmontonsara said:


> We all know people that claim they drive better when they are drunk. It is just not possible. It is an excuse for a lack of self control.


first of all, i've been talking about driving stoned. driving under the influence of marijuana and driving under the influence of alcohol are extremely different, and *especially* so when an excessive amount of alcohol is in question. this should be obvious to anyone familiar with the effects of these two drugs.


> As for differentiating between strains... Ima have to call you on that too. TCH is what gets you buzzed no matter the strain. You can call it whatever you like, but it is just plain old TCH. The look, smell taste, or name of it changes nothing. Indica, Sativa, Kush whatever, it is all just varied levels of THC.


you may be right about that. at least, as far as my research is carrying me, there are no hard references to a difference in the way it actually affects the user. although, tetrahydrocannabinol not being the only active compound in the plants, i could easily see them being chemically different. cannabis sativa sativa and cannabis sativa indica are two subspecies within G:cannabis S:sativa. they are very distinct plants in comparison, with different leaves, structures, smells, histories, origins, etc.. 
kush, which you mentioned, is a popular strain within the indica subspecies. 


> Explain what makes indica give you a different high than sativa. Is there some secret unknown property or ingredient to these strains? Or could it be that some strains are simply more potent than others?


as i said, tetrahydrocannabinol (or THC) is not the only active cannabinoid at work when marijuana is in use. tetrahydrocannabinol, cannabinol, cannabidiol, cannabinolidic acid, cannabigerol, and cannabichromene are all active cannabinoids synthesized by the plant, though THC is the main compound. i believe that at low doses, you can differentiate between the two types.


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

edmontonsara said:


> Who said I don't smoke? I just said it is sad that some peeps on this thread need it to have fun on the mountain. I'll just leave your "shut it" alone, dont care much what a disrespectful loudmouth wants me to shut! As for your mad driving skills, I've yet to meet anyone who admits to being either close minded, or a bad driver... but obviously some people are BOTH.


*YAWN* so u smoke and u dont drive lol WOW now thats a first....and i no plenty of people who will admit they suck at driving 

* goes to get baked and drive around


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2008)

N~R~G said:


> whoa, harshness in the get high thread!
> 
> why does this bother you so much? so people like to get high & ride, that's our deal, not yours. just because you don't smoke anymore doesn't mean it's bad or wrong to do so. and for most people that get high, they can do everything they do high while sober too.
> 
> and it's THC, not TCH. a lil slip of teh finger there, eh?


 It bothers me that people are condoning impaired driving. I couldn't care less what you do on the hill... but the highways are a different story. I dont think smoking is bad or wrong. I think impaired driving is bad and wrong.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2008)

i would be more scared of a 500pound guy comming down the hill than some stoner


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2008)

seems to contradict your first post in this thread mpd!


----------



## YanTheMan (Nov 10, 2008)

My opinion is that driving stoned is alright because it does not impair the mind nearly as much as alcohol and for some wont effect driving skills atall. If you suck at driving in general, please dont get stoned and drive.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2008)

I quit smoking a couple years ago, but used to as a habit on every trip for 10 years. Well duh, I was a pothead.

I found in general it had no negative effect. 

And if I was getting tired or a bit worn out, it would actually have a good effect and get me going again.

But then, I also seemed to do fine drunk stoned and loaded on vicodin that one trip, so who the hello knows.

I Board 100% sober now and love it. I might get tired etc. and not have that little boost that pot would give, but as I get older I would rather listen to my body anyways.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Here's my $.02 as far as indulging in this vice. It's a recreational drug and that is how it should be used. If you are using it everyday (mpd calling you out!) it's not a recreational drug. It's a problem. For you daily smokers, just quit for a week (ok mon-fri, I'll give you the weekend) right now. If you can do that, than it's not a problem. If you are cringing at the thought, you have a crutch. 

I really don't have a problem with it, have plenty of experience myself. If it's gone from recreation to addiction you might want to consider dialing back. Plus you'll save some money.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Just remember the term for pot and another similar drugs is "recreational" which for a lot of people it's anything but. Coffee is definitely a vice of mine. Just wanted to make my point as I feel too many people fall into the pot trap too often. Overall, it's a much better choice than alcohol and I still don't understand why it's not legal...yet.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Pot isn't going to be legal for the same reason alcohol will never again be illegal. Too many people will be up in arms about it. People will think that if pot is legalized, crack will be next. Just like the people who think that if gay marriage is legalized, people will start marrying their dogs.


----------



## AAA (Feb 2, 2008)

I've never so much as touched it in my 35 years, and I don't exactly get a comfy feeling when I see a pack of kids lighting up on a ski lift. When I do see it, I try to stomp in quick and get moving on the hill way out ahead of them. Drunk, high, whatever...I don't care what people do at home, but it has no place on the mountain, IMO. :thumbsdown:


----------



## JohnnyBlaze (Dec 1, 2008)

Imo.....now before I say this let me first say im low intermmediate as far as riding goes...skiied for years then crossed over...anyway more dangerous than high riders are the stupid pricks that ride outside their level.....the ones flying down a slope they shouldn't even be allowed to look at let alone ride down and they don't have any control whatsoever....they hurt people.....they are too arrogant to admit they aren't ready for that grade and that isn't fair to ppl who can handle the slope.... I've been knocked down a black slope while skiing by an idiot (didn't get hurt thk god) and a friend of mine got hit in the arm severed a nerve and now his arm is paralyzed 4 life


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2008)

I just found out about the Bakoda McIver tool and once I did I got that bitch on next day delivery... Plan on a little tokie toke next time I hit up Sugarloaf


----------



## JohnnyBlaze (Dec 1, 2008)

PopN said:


> I just found out about the Bakoda McIver tool and once I did I got that bitch on next day delivery... Plan on a little tokie toke next time I hit up Sugarloaf


Isn't that just the greatest fkin idea!...I've never used it though...does the plastic melt after a while? Does anyone know?


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2008)

PopN said:


> I just found out about the Bakoda McIver tool and once I did I got that bitch on next day delivery... Plan on a little tokie toke next time I hit up Sugarloaf


does it double as a lighter?? im conused all it says is that it doubles as a tobacco burning device???


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2008)

YanTheMan said:


> My opinion is that driving stoned is alright because it does not impair the mind nearly as much as alcohol .


 Using this logic you can justify pretty much anything. I guess it's okay to beat your wife, because beating your kids is so much worse!


----------



## JohnnyBlaze (Dec 1, 2008)

Sick-Gnar said:


> does it double as a lighter?? im conused all it says is that it doubles as a tobacco burning device???


No no lighter......I wish!!!! That would be too good to be true....it looks like a one hitter and it has a cover maybe you can pre pack it


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2008)

edmontonsara said:


> Using this logic you can justify pretty much anything. I guess it's okay to beat your wife, because beating your kids is so much worse!


god why do you even post in these threads. 


you don't smoke and have a superior moral compass everyone gets it. 



im only 17 and so by the time i got my license i was into smoking, and to be honest ive probably driven high more than sober. no accidents no tickets.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2008)

JohnnyBlaze said:


> No no lighter......I wish!!!! That would be too good to be true....it looks like a one hitter and it has a cover maybe you can pre pack it


nice!!!! snowbording and smoking seems to be becoming more and more common.


----------



## JohnnyBlaze (Dec 1, 2008)

Yea well we are all comin out of our shell..... its kinda like everyone does just doesn't talk about it and now its more accepted lol


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2008)

JohnnyBlaze said:


> No no lighter......I wish!!!! That would be too good to be true....it looks like a one hitter and it has a cover maybe you can pre pack it


I just got it in the mail, and I wouldn't reccomend pre-packing it... There space inbetween the bowl and the cover, and a little gap between the tool cover and the actual body of the tool. And I think it's def. more than a one hitter, the bowl is fairly deep, actually. 

And for the person who asked, no lighter. You wouldn't be able to light the bud if it had one, unless it was detachable... that would of been ill as shit, though. I have a cig case that doubles as a lighter, though. That comes in handy. Like my friend says, it always seems to be feast or famine when it comes to lighters.

BTW anyone ever notice how when people pass you a pipe, then never seem to pass the lighter as well?


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2008)

Sick-Gnar said:


> god why do you even post in these threads.
> 
> 
> you don't smoke and have a superior moral compass everyone gets it.
> ...


 I post here because I have every right to post here, just as you do. I don't care if you don't like me. I don't need to be liked by everyone to feel good about myself. You can be as rude and insulting as you want to and it won't change my opinion in the slightest. Ever consider that I just might have legitimate reasons for being anti impaired driving? Ever bury someone you love because they were hit head on by a pothead smoking up? Ever sit in a courtroom and here about how YOUR uncle is dead because some stupid kid dropped his doobie? No? Didn't think so. So you just keep on going on about how I'm messed up. I was as smart as you are when I was 17 too. Go play little boy.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I guess I'm with you. Pot messed up some of my friends and I'm all for keeping it illegal and putting people who smoke it away. Still, it's like prohibition. Would the world be better without alcohol? Probably. But it isn't going to happen. So long as people who smoke pot don't end up causing me any trouble, I leave them alone. You should do the same. You're not going to do any good by coming here and telling a whole thread full of people that they are crims or idiots. Just avoid the thread so yet another one doesn't turn into a fight.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2008)

Flick Montana said:


> I guess I'm with you. Pot messed up some of my friends and I'm all for keeping it illegal and putting people who smoke it away. Still, it's like prohibition. Would the world be better without alcohol? Probably. But it isn't going to happen. So long as people who smoke pot don't end up causing me any trouble, I leave them alone. You should do the same. You're not going to do any good by coming here and telling a whole thread full of people that they are crims or idiots. Just avoid the thread so yet another one doesn't turn into a fight.


 

Thanks Flick  You should know that I have no problem with people getting high... actually if you read the thread I never commented on whether or not I partake. My beef is with impaired driving. As long as these fucktards are sharing my highways, I can't help but comment. I don't care if it is a fight waiting to happen. If my comments stop even one person from getting behind the wheel while impaired, just one time, it is worth it. Even if it doesn't stop anyone, I still know I tried.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Well, that's totally different. I have to admit that because of my aversion to pot I have avoided this thread. But condoning impaired driving is irresponsible and could likely get the thread locked.

By the way, if anyone hits my car and is stoned, they'll be eating their snowboard.


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

Flick Montana said:


> =
> 
> By the way, if anyone hits my car and is stoned, they'll be eating their snowboard.


i wouldnt hit your car but i bet if your parked behind me you'd get hit with a cloud of smoke


----------



## trevk#07 (Nov 3, 2008)

im all about smoking and drinking and riding. usually a jay, or two and a sparks, or two, does me just fine for a full day of riding.

just wanted to add my $.02 as far as toking on the gondola,
definitely have respect for others! i am a little spoiled i think living in cali but if you just ask, most people dont give a shit! my friend and i went up to northstar for the day, wanted to light up on the gondola, but had 2 other guys in with us. honestly i thought they'd be the last two guys to be cool with it but they were like "have fun". haha so we just opened the windows and blew... *straight in their faces!* :laugh:
j/k


----------



## madsteezy (Jul 7, 2008)

I dont know about anyone else but i have a hard time actually staying high on the mountain. It seems like the blistering cold just nullifies it. Ill smoke a J on the way up then by the time i get to the bottom of the mountain im sober as can be. That doesnt stop me from trying though. :laugh:


----------



## lcstriker07 (Oct 20, 2008)

^^^ sounds like some serious tollerance. I usually smoke about half of a 1.25 and I'm good to go for the next 3 runs. Then if I so plead, I light up again. Or save it for the DRIVE HOME... :/


----------



## JohnnyBlaze (Dec 1, 2008)

PopN said:


> I just got it in the mail, and I wouldn't reccomend pre-packing it... There space inbetween the bowl and the cover, and a little gap between the tool cover and the actual body of the tool. And I think it's def. more than a one hitter, the bowl is fairly deep, actually.
> 
> And for the person who asked, no lighter. You wouldn't be able to light the bud if it had one, unless it was detachable... that would of been ill as shit, though. I have a cig case that doubles as a lighter, though. That comes in handy. Like my friend says, it always seems to be feast or famine when it comes to lighters.
> 
> BTW anyone ever notice how when people pass you a pipe, then never seem to pass the lighter as well?


Thanks for the first hand intel.....looks like im gonna end up ordering one!!!!!


----------



## JohnnyBlaze (Dec 1, 2008)

You know its funny I feel like the cold kills it for me too.....for example I can go outside in the blistering cold smoke an 1/8 and not feel anything...but the minute I go inside to heat it hits me like a freight train haha.....


----------



## Gershwizzle (Nov 12, 2008)

Source:Stoned drivers are safe drivers


Stoned drivers are safe drivers
by Dana Larsen (11 Jan, 2005) Two decades of research show that marijuana use may actually reduce driver accidents.
The effects of marijuana use on driving performance have been extensively researched over the last 20 years. All major studies show that marijuana consumption has little or no effect on driving ability, and may actually reduce accidents. Here's a summary of the biggest studies into pot use and driving.

A 1983 study by the US National Highway Transportation Safety Administration (NHTSA) concluded that the only significant affect of cannabis use was slower driving - arguably a positive effect of driving high.

A comprehensive 1992 NHTSA study revealed that pot is rarely involved in driving accidents, except when combined with alcohol. The study concluded that "the THC-only drivers had an [accident] responsibility rate below that of the drug free drivers." This study was buried for six years and not released until 1998.

A 1993 NHTSA study dosed Dutch drivers with THC and tested them on real Dutch roads. It concluded that THC caused no impairment except for a slight deficiency in the driver's ability to "maintain a steady lateral position on the road." This means that the THC-dosed drivers had a little trouble staying smack in the center of their lanes, but showed no other problems. The study noted that the effects of even high doses of THC were far less than that of alcohol or many prescription drugs. The study concluded that "THC's adverse effects on driving performance appear relatively small."

A massive 1998 study by the University of Adelaide and Transport South Australia examined blood samples from drivers involved in 2,500 accidents. It found that drivers with only cannabis in their systems were slightly less likely to cause accidents than those without. Drivers with both marijuana and alcohol did have a high accident responsibility rate. The report concluded, "there was no indication that marijuana by itself was a cause of fatal accidents."

In Canada, a 1999 University of Toronto meta-analysis of studies into pot and driving showed that drivers who consumed a moderate amount of pot typically refrained from passing cars and drove at a more consistent speed. The analysis also confirmed that marijuana taken alone does not increase a driver's risk of causing an accident.

A major study done by the UK Transport Research Laboratory in 2000 found that drivers under the influence of cannabis were more cautious and less likely to drive dangerously. The study examined the effects of marijuana use on drivers through four weeks of tests on driving simulators. The study was commissioned specifically to show that marijuana was impairing, and the british government was embarrassed with the study's conclusion that "marijuana users drive more safely under the influence of cannabis."

According to the Cannabis and Driving report, a comprehensive literature review published in 2000 by the UK Department of Transportation, "the majority of evidence suggests that cannabis use may result in a lower risk of [accident] culpability."

The Canadian Senate issued a major report into all aspects of marijuana in 2002. Their chapter on Driving under the influence of cannabis concludes that "Cannabis alone, particularly in low doses, has little effect on the skills involved in automobile driving."

The most recent study into drugs and driving was published in the July 2004 Journal of Accident Analysis and Prevention. Researchers at the Dutch Institute for Road Safety Research analyzed blood tests from those in traffic accidents, and found that even people with blood alcohol between 0.5% and 0.8% (below the legal limit) had a five-fold increase in the risk of serious accident. Drivers above the legal alcohol limit were 15 times more likely to have a collision. Drugs like Valium and Rohypnol produced results similar to alcohol, while cocaine and opiates showed only a small but "not statistically significant" increase in accident risk. As for the marijuana-only users? They showed absolutely no increased risk of accidents at all.


LINKS AND REFERENCES

1983 National Highway Transportation Safety Administration study: Stein, AC et al., A Simulator Study of the Combined Effects of Alcohol and Marijuana on Driving Behavior-Phase II, Washington DC: Department of Transportation (1983)
Erowid Cannabis Vault : Exposing Marijuana Myths

1992 National Highway Transportation Safety Administration study: The Incidence and Role of Drugs in Fatally Injured Drivers, by K.W. Terhune, et al. of the Calspan Corp. Accident Research Group in Buffalo, NY (Report # DOT-HS-808-065)
NHTSA: Drugs Not Big Danger on the Road

1993 National Highway Transportation Safety Administration study: Marijuana and actual Driving Performance, By Hindrik WJ Robbe and James F O'Hanlon. Institute for Human Psychopharmacology, University of Limburg
Erowid Cannabis Vault : Cannabis (Marijuana) & Driving Impairment Executive Summary

1998 University of Adelaide and Transport South Australia study:
Cannabis and driving

1999 University of Toronto Study, Marijuana Not a Factor in Driving Accidents:
newsandevents.utoronto.ca/bin/19990329a.asp

2000 UK Transport Research Laboratory study on Cannabis and Driving:
CC: UK: Cannabis May Make You A Safer Driver

2000 UK Department of Transportation's Cannabis and Driving report:
www.dft.gov.uk/stellent/groups/dft_rdsafety/documents/page/dft_rdsafety_504567.hcsp

2002 Report of the Special Senate Committee on Illegal Drugs
Final Report - Volume I

July 2004, Journal of Accident Analysis and Prevention, Psychoactive substance use and the risk of motor vehicle accidents.
PubMed Home st_uids=15094417

For a less scientific and more amusing study of the combination of drugs and driving, go here:
Mixmag -> Driving on Drugs


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2008)

JohnnyBlaze said:


> You know its funny I feel like the cold kills it for me too.....for example I can go outside in the blistering cold smoke an 1/8 and not feel anything...but the minute I go inside to heat it hits me like a freight train haha.....


its like drinking , if its cold you don't feel it but when you go inside...


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2008)

edmontonsara said:


> I post here because I have every right to post here, just as you do. I don't care if you don't like me. I don't need to be liked by everyone to feel good about myself. You can be as rude and insulting as you want to and it won't change my opinion in the slightest. Ever consider that I just might have legitimate reasons for being anti impaired driving? Ever bury someone you love because they were hit head on by a pothead smoking up? Ever sit in a courtroom and here about how YOUR uncle is dead because some stupid kid dropped his doobie? No? Didn't think so. So you just keep on going on about how I'm messed up. I was as smart as you are when I was 17 too. Go play little boy.


nobody was being rude. i just dont understand why you cant start a new thread?? its not like theres a limited amount :dunno:


instead you continue to preach to people...who dont really care. at all.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2008)

falconis said:


> its like drinking , if its cold you don't feel it but when you go inside...


i once threw up because we tried to hotbox a car with hookah and it was so fucking hot.


----------



## JohnnyBlaze (Dec 1, 2008)

all I have to say and sorry mang: LMFAO!!!!!! you just made me crack up b/c I'm picturing the situation unfolding haha


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2008)

JohnnyBlaze said:


> all I have to say and sorry mang: LMFAO!!!!!! you just made me crack up b/c I'm picturing the situation unfolding haha


haha luckily i was smart enough to get out of the car first. but it still was shitty it was freezing that day. everyone inside the car was cold but i was outside sweating for like 5 minutes.

i think the ultimate culprit was some shady tacos, but they tasted delicious going down!!


----------



## JohnnyBlaze (Dec 1, 2008)

shady tacos from taco bell? or should I say HOCK O Bell


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2008)

Gershwizzle said:


> Source:Stoned drivers are safe drivers
> 
> 
> Stoned drivers are safe drivers
> ...


I really dont believe this at all. My friends where on a cut ride and they got into an accident. They were at a stop sign, didnt see a car coming, and hit a van making it roll over. The reason i think there is not any accidents caused by being high is because unlike alcohol its harder for someone to tell that your high. My friends did not get caught being high. im sure there are many more accidents that weed has been involved its just not noticed and reported.


----------



## JohnnyBlaze (Dec 1, 2008)

IMO it's all relative to the person. See myself personally I drive better high than straight..now before anyone jumps down my throat let me tell you why. Naturally I'm a fast driver. My average speed on the parkway is 80. and I'm always somewhere between 70 and 150 depending hehe.....but never slower than 65. I can't do the speed limit! it's impossible for me b/c my anxiety kicks in and it's just too slow. Although lately I've been driving much more "normal" and btw I only drive like that when I'm alone I never make others uncomfortable in the car with me b/c I know how that feels. 

However when I smoke and drive, I'm much calmer and I drive like a normal human being doing the speed limit and obeying traffic laws. Are my reaction times impaired? yes but I compensate for that lag because I'm conscious of it.

Most of the time it's not the weed that causes the accident. It's the peoples actions while driving that causes the accident. For example You're stoned and look for a cd, lighter, radio station etc.... or drop the blunt or a cig. 

Yea yea yea I know but the original cause is still the weed right? wrong! lol
I can look for a cd, drop a cig, or change a station straight and hit someone and injure/kill them.(stats prove that happens more to straight people than "high" people). 
Point being it's the driver's decision making we should question not the actions. If you are a driver and smoker and know you can't drive high DON'T!!!! Stop listening to others/society etc and just don't do it..if you can't you can't sorry man live with it.

Now, we have the people who are space cadets naturally and when they smoke they are in their own zone even further. I know soooo many people who never drive intoxicated but are worse than if they were b/c they are airheads and don't fkin pay attention when driving.

**DISCLAIMER** This message is a general comment and should not be taken personally. It is not aimed at anyone in particular.

now let the hate mail fly!


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2008)

when im stoned i am not to aware of my sorroundings and can barely drive. i guess weed affects different people differently


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Before you think getting high and driving is a good idea, think about other people around you. Stop saying "Pot doesn't affect me like that. I'm cool." Just think about the other people on the road and don't do it. It makes me sick to think that anyone would defend driving under any sort of mind-altering substance. As you were.


----------



## JohnnyBlaze (Dec 1, 2008)

chall91 said:


> when im stoned i am not to aware of my sorroundings and can barely drive. i guess weed affects different people differently


Yea that's true...and its weird bc sometimes it affects me diff.....like sometimes I get so rocked im dysfunctional haha.....I noticed if I ride and not eat all day then smoke I can't drive, walk, talk damn near next to nothin haha


----------



## JohnnyBlaze (Dec 1, 2008)

Flick Montana said:


> Before you think getting high and driving is a good idea, think about other people around you. Stop saying "Pot doesn't affect me like that. I'm cool." Just think about the other people on the road and don't do it. It makes me sick to think that anyone would defend driving under any sort of mind-altering substance. As you were.


hmm interesting thought...now let me ask you a question b/c I believe it is hypocrytical. and second before you think that you know what I'm defending/not defending and hwat i think is a good idea re read the post. What I'm saying is that is the decision making of teh driver that is in question. 

Have you ever driven angry? or really psyched after getting laid, or buying a new car 

etc.....your adrenaline is pumping buddy...that is the #1 mind altering substance because it affects EVERYONE whether you admit it or not. and we all know stories of people driving angry or really psyched like that and causing havoc. Ever drink a little too much red bull and get wired and then drive? same thing.Also who said I'm cool? I never claim to be nor try to be I am me. and what makes you so cool?

Look I don't want to fight about this but think before you attack. In fact here is a good mind altering substance:

Mom driving with 3 kids in teh back of the van and they are all acting like animals, she is yelling a them and they are distracting the shit out her. I know someone who got hit and injured by a mom like that. If we are all from your school of though she should be locked up right? the kids, yelling and anger altered her mind, she should have thought about the people around her and left her kids home and never drive with them correct? ahh not so easy to answer. See my point.

Now again I'm not condoning driving impaired. Impaired is relative to the user. some can have one beer and not be affected at all, while other will. Comes down to the person's decision making. If you can smoke and it doesn't impair your ability to drive that is one thing, but if it does then you should not drive like I said earlier.

You are too fixated on one word "weed." we could replace that word with "anger" some can drive angry others can't.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2008)

JohnnyBlaze said:


> shady tacos from taco bell? or should I say HOCK O Bell


no my moms   i got these realllly old taco shells. who knows??


and does anylone notice when riding high that your goggeles kinda weird shit out. Mine tend to make my peripheral vision really spacy and kind of blurry when im sober. Im wondering what its like while on the mountain???


----------



## JohnnyBlaze (Dec 1, 2008)

Yea its the goggles whether high or sober....the shape of the lens and color will refract light diff. And give you that spacey feeling


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2008)

mpdsnowman said:


> Sorry to hear about that. But to me this is the same result as someone looking down at their cell phone texting as they drive or a bee flying around in a car where the person is alergic. Ive seen serious accidents for both examples above.
> 
> Sometimes the distraction is worse than the actual event.



MPD- Texting when you drive is retarded too. As for a bee... at least you would KNOW that you weren't at fault. Would you drive stoned with your kids in the car? Would you teach your 16 to drive while he is high? Are ya sure it's a good idea, or are you just defending yourself? Do you care that there are kids on this site that aren't even old enough to drive that look up to you guys? Are you alright with teaching them that it is cool to drive stoned? 


I hope when you idiots do crash your mothers' cars - YEAH GNAR IM TALKING TO YOU- The only ones you hurt are yourselves.


----------



## Random Hero (Sep 30, 2008)

edmentonsara are you done being preachy and derailing the thread from its original topic yet? It gets kind of tiring having to watch a neat thread get destroyed beacause someone thinks they know how everyone else should live their lives. It also isn't the first time you have decided everyone else needed some sort of enlightenment to a better life, and you are somehow achieving this by calling everyone out.

I highly doubt you've swayed anyones opinions on the matter, and I don't think thats going to change unless you decide to add something usefull to the debate. 

Well enough of that, back on topic.... I'm a social smoker, and even then I don't smoke much. I find when I'm stoned and riding that my thighs turn to jello and I become real hesitant to try to go big. Not saying that smoking weed is bad for riding, hell my friend needs to smoke weed(or so he says) in order to have a good day riding. Its all good though, I don't bag on him for what he does and he gives me the same respect. Different strokes for different folks, as long as you respect peoples decisions there really shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2008)

I am done. You losers can go have fun telling each other how bad ass you are.


----------



## JohnnyBlaze (Dec 1, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> Why don`t we do away with all this and just make one law to cover everything. The new violation would be a DWD (Driving While Dumb)....


now that is funny! 

Snowolf: Wow that is interesting to know about you...you're in the million mile club. I give you a lot of respect driving HAZMAT...I would have an anxiety attack b/c I'd constantly be scared of the dangerous cargo behind my back. 

about being fatigued you're 100% right that is the worst. I've never driven as far or as long as you but I know when I take road trips how that affects me after only 3 to 4 hours of driving. I could imagine driving a truck all day.

And sticking to the topic sounds like a good idea: Riding while high...so I will leave you're profession to the side sorry  lol


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2008)

edmontonsara said:


> I am done. You losers can go have fun telling each other how bad ass you are.


thank god.


I will have fun driving my moms van around town high. thanks for your input


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Snowolf said:


> Why don`t we do away with all this and just make one law to cover everything. The new violation would be a DWD (Driving While Dumb)....


So is it safe to assume you would support my petition for a Stupidity Tax? Just tax the hell out of the moronic masses. It's not like they'd ever figure it out...


----------



## trevk#07 (Nov 3, 2008)

^^ Out of pure curiousity, how would you relegate who gets taxed? Whoever catches on, gets a refund and an opt-out? Anybody who doesn't catch on is doomed to pay the "Moron Tax" for the rest of their dayz? :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I hadn't really thought it out. Maybe you could take an IQ test and your score is like an income bracket. Your tax is based on how well you do. Retards are exempt.


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

Interesting thread

Maybe a little different thinking would diffuse some of the anger....Sure, *you* can drive drunk, stoned, texting, etc. but would you be okay with being a passenger in that guy's car? or be okay with him driving beside you on the freeway?

I used to smoke a lot back in the day and sure I drove. Looking back,,,,I'm not sure how I didn't die. I thought I was a great driver and I was actually pretty good, but some of those decisions...omg....youth, over-confidence are just not good when coupled with a good buzz. And I'm not talking about reaction decisions, I'm talking about still driving 70mph in driving rain because I've got the guy in the passenger seat calling out how close we are to the truck in the next lane. We're cool man, we've got it all covered.....geez....how did I think that was safe? And it was my idea!

My only problem with driving high is that there is no simple test that can pump out a number that says you're too stoned to be on the road. And until there is, I'm not comfortable with saying that the default rule is that everybody can drive stoned.


----------



## JohnnyBlaze (Dec 1, 2008)

Flick Montana said:


> I hadn't really thought it out. Maybe you could take an IQ test and your score is like an income bracket. Your tax is based on how well you do. Retards are exempt.


I'm all for it! b/c there is nothing more annoying than dealing with some of these complete morons that you run into.

they should pay for the inconveniences they cause....like who the hell pays for when you are late for work? or the gas you waste, or your time! that is the most valuable thing.

they should also pay per minute of your wasted time due to incompetence. Done


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2009)

I thot this was about boarding while baked.. and somehow it turned into taxes lol, but anyway I blaze all the time on the mountain (the big left turn on panorama @ cypress for u BC riders is where) if you see a dude in a red jacket, stop by and we can have a safety session. Every time I go up that tantalizing smell is always in the air and everyone yells GANJAAAA as they pass. 

I DO notice though I get massively paranoid when riding while baked and get uber lazy as to just end up meandering down the hill and not doing any jumps or practicing, So I usually wait till its near the end of the day for me and rip a phatty.

smoking pot is a big part of the snowboard counterculture since Ross Rebagliati tested positive for MJ (found here @ Snowboarding Gold and Marijuana ). One thing I got from this article though is this: "the court of arbitration found that the FIS had never done so in giant-slalom snowboarding. In other words, a snowboarder can be high as a kite on the hill, and still not be subject to sanctions". Which goes to show the stance and to some extent the acceptance of ganja in snowboarding.

As to driving while baked.. it seems like I always want to go somewhere when i'm blazed but my friends always remind me and I always remind myself "you dont have to go RIGHT now, chillllaxzzzz"


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Orriz said:


> I thot this was about boarding while baked.. and somehow it turned into taxes lol, but anyway I blaze all the time on the mountain (the big left turn on panorama @ cypress for u BC riders is where) if you see a dude in a red jacket, stop by and we can have a safety session. Every time I go up that tantalizing smell is always in the air and everyone yells GANJAAAA as they pass.
> 
> I DO notice though I get massively paranoid when riding while baked and get uber lazy as to just end up meandering down the hill and not doing any jumps or practicing, So I usually wait till its near the end of the day for me and rip a phatty.
> 
> ...


Oh give me a fucking break..does that mean we are going to have a bunch of pothead swimmers now that we know Michael Phelps smokes weed?
A lot of snowboarders, and people on this forum just have a lot of growing up to do is all...
IMHO weed is a social crutch, much like tobacco, and alcohol are.


----------



## HouseMuzik (Dec 22, 2008)

^^^^ 

EHHH... I totally disagree. I used to smoke on the regular... its not a crutch. I did it cause I felt like it.. not cause I wanted to fit on or something. And who fucking cares that Phelps smokes? Shit.. that boy has been trainin for 20+ years.. let the guy fucking live.. he's won like what.. a dozen+ gold medals?

Smoking and drinking have nothing to do with growing up.. i know a lot of straight edges who are very immature.


----------



## YanTheMan (Nov 10, 2008)

HouseMuzik said:


> Smoking and drinking have nothing to do with growing up.. i know a lot of straight edges who are very immature.


haha amen Brother.

I know several people who dont drink or smoke weed either because of their religion or self choice, but wow they are HUGE shit disturbers. Im talking egging, shit in mailbox, blowing up mailboxes, the list goes way on.


----------



## HouseMuzik (Dec 22, 2008)

now if we want to talk about crutches.. religion is a much bigger crutch.. i remember jesse ventura saying that.. sad thing is he was right.

Hell my dad smokes.. and he's in his 50s. Now yeah, he's one of those immature ones haha. I don't think my dad will ever grow up.. he's always doing something that a 50 year old shouldn't be haha


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Nah, I save that for the ride home.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2009)

YanTheMan said:


> I personally believe that it is not nuts, or crazy, or dangerous. It doesnt change what I can or cant hit. I dont think people who blaze on the mountain have no responsibility... why is that? Hmm, I know here in Canada a very high percentage of snowboarders smoke weed.
> 
> Its actually funny, If you stop, other people will pass by and come join the session.


Honestly this is some of the most immature ranting I have ever heard. You don't think people have 'no responsibility?' What let me guess, you board better when you are stoned? Go reaction time. I pray to god you don't fuck someone up someday and hurt them because you were being 'responsible.'


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

HouseMuzik said:


> now if we want to talk about crutches.. religion is a much bigger crutch.. i remember jesse ventura saying that.. sad thing is he was right.
> 
> Hell my dad smokes.. and he's in his 50s. Now yeah, he's one of those immature ones haha. I don't think my dad will ever grow up.. he's always doing something that a 50 year old shouldn't be haha


I agree there, i was speaking more to the kids like i quoted in my initial response. The guys that sit and smoke weed on the chairlift and all they do while at the mountain is either do 2 runs and hit the lodge and get blitzed or get to the lift and just talk about weed or how wasted they were/are...you know the type of people im talking about we've all seen them.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2009)

So far it always seems like I have better runs when I'm faded. It does kick cotton mouth in 10 fold though. Never been with a few beers in me but I'm planning a 3 day trip up to Big Bear so I'm sure I'll be boarding on a few to many there haha.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2009)

blindpig said:


> So far it always seems like I have better runs when I'm faded. It does kick cotton mouth in 10 fold though. Never been with a few beers in me but I'm planning a 3 day trip up to Big Bear so I'm sure I'll be boarding on a few to many there haha.


I'm not trying to be an ass but I am just going to ask...
First of all, I'm 23, and yes I have smoked weed several times. If you do it good for you, I don't care..... HOWEVER:

You say you think you have better runs when you are faded. I take it you mean stoned.... Well from my experience you "think" you are because you are stoned. 

Drunk people think they can 'drive better'
Stoned people think they can 'drive better' etc. You may be trying to focus more but your reaction time is going to straight up SUCK. 

I remember many of times when I was hammered drunk thinking I was drumming like a king. Honestly I thought I was the shit. Sadly, a few video tapes later I realized wow.... this is no where close to what I do when I was not drunk. 

I have had many friends say they drive better when they are drunk... Couple months later they no longer had a car because a) DUI ( I wonder how the cop knew he was drunk if he was driving better?) Or b) wrecked a car. 

Yes I tried weed several times a long time ago. It was great, but when I look at it now, it's illegal. And the last thing I want is to do something to cause an accident like running into someone while snowboarding etc. If you are under the influence it is an accident, if you are then the charges can range all the way up to manslaughter if the person happens to die. Is it really worth it? 

No in my opinion.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

+1

I don't know if your runs are better or not. But I'm sure you care a lot less if they suck. :dunno:


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2009)

Relyt23 said:


> I'm not trying to be an ass but I am just going to ask...
> First of all, I'm 23, and yes I have smoked weed several times. If you do it good for you, I don't care..... HOWEVER:
> 
> You say you think you have better runs when you are faded. I take it you mean stoned.... Well from my experience you "think" you are because you are stoned.
> ...


Haha I don't give a shit what I look like to others. If in my head I had a better run (which equals more fun) then I'm happy and on my way back up I will go for another bowl to get even more faded :cheeky4:. With the terminology it seems like every city or even group have their own words they use. Personally I like to use faded/high when hitting a pipe or something of the short (unless of course its alot of bowls and I reach the point of getting "blown"), blown when hitting a bong for a bit :laugh:, and fried after a full day of smoking a shitload. 

I also don't think you can really compare how weed affects your driving to how alcohol does, especially for someone who smokes a lot. And yes it's illegal but just because there's a law in place doesn't mean that it's right. Come on its killed NOOOOOOOO ONE!...EVVVVEEERRR!!! If you were driving high and crashed it would cost you a new garage door since you just forgot to open it . For example in Reno sex toys are illegal. It would be ridiculous if that stopped someone buying themselves a dildo. A dildo would probably slow your reaction time too and it has probably killed people in the past so you could argue that. 
Here is a little blurb from DOT about marijuana and driving. As you can see it INCREASES reaction time :cheeky4: so apply this to the slopes and the people around me are golden. 

*Please see the sense of humor in this and don't take everything literally*

Edit: also I'm not sure of the laws of it in Kentucky so that can change things greatly. In Vegas it's a fine so it's not near as harsh as a lot of states.


----------



## Willy36 (Dec 29, 2008)

I have never noticed my reaction time slowed because of being blazed... And I've had plenty of time to experience this... Granted I've also never boarded ripped so I can't say how that goes.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2009)

> Come on its killed NOOOOOOOO ONE!...EVVVVEEERRR!!!


I will agree that I don't think it has ever killed someone by being way to high lol. However I have experience of a friend smoking a lot, being blazed and wrecking a car which ended up killing him. 

And I agree, if smoking weed was legal I would be first in line to give it a go again. However, to me its not worth risking my job lol. (Working on Masters to get into FBI... yes I know, run you need to RUN!) lol. 

Do I have a problem with any of you hitting up a bowl? Not at all. I just have a bias about people "not being changed" by what it does to them. It's much easier taking someone down that is baked, rather than someone who is sober lol.


Oh and yes it does slow down reaction time- Found in Georgetown Study.

Also


> Studies show that approximately 11 percent of fatal accident victims test positive for THC.


Lol, don't worry I'm not trying to argue but when your stoned have you easily ever been distracted? ha ha ha... a car or 20 feet in the air off of a half pipe is probably not the best place to be lol.


----------



## Random Hero (Sep 30, 2008)

arsenic0 said:


> Oh give me a fucking break..does that mean we are going to have a bunch of pothead swimmers now that we know Michael Phelps smokes weed?
> A lot of snowboarders, and people on this forum just have a lot of growing up to do is all...
> IMHO weed is a social crutch, much like tobacco, and alcohol are.


I think your the one that needs to grow up. Why do all you anti smoking people come in these threads and beat your chest, and look down upon people who enjoy smoking while riding? What fucking difference does it make to you, and please don't give me some bullshit excuse that stoners are more hazordous on the hills cause thats just fucking bullshit. We get it, you're all to "grown up" and "mature" to enjoy smoking, we really don't need to hear the same tired remarks over and over again.

About the Michael Phelps thing, I see no way that smoking weed could improve a swimmers ability. If they want to hamper themselves by smoking weed who gives a flying fuck? They will only be hurting thtemselves.

And before you come back in here on your high horse please notice that I don't even smoke weed, I just can't stand people who try to hamper others fun when it affects them in no way. Live and let live......


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2009)

Random Hero said:


> please don't give me some bullshit excuse that stoners are more hazordous on the hills cause thats just fucking bullshit


First of all, can you say with 100% confidence that snowboarding high is not even 1% more dangerous? I think there are enough hazards when it comes to snowboarding and throwing in one more factor just makes it dangerous to others around. 




> I see no way that smoking weed could improve a swimmers ability.


Same for snowboarding, its not going to improve a snowboarders ability and if anything it MAY just cause a little bit more danger. 




> I just can't stand people who try to hamper others fun when it affects them in no way. Live and let live......


How does it not affect us? It affected everyone's life around my buddy who died. I also saw someone else in here had an Uncle killed by a Pot head while driving (yes I know not snowboarding).... but obviously his Unlce must have been hampering the others 'fun'. To bad that guy was not able to live and let live.


----------



## Random Hero (Sep 30, 2008)

About the dangerous part, I'm personally more worried about all those asshole skiers who think bombing down the terrain park and lying down on landings is fun is a lot more hazerdous. The way I see is even though it may make a responsible person not so careful and a bit more dangerous, it is far outweighed by all the risks you take riding with all those other mentioned retards on the hill.

The reason why most people smoke weed and board in my opinion is to enjoy it more, not to get better. I'm sure many feel they are getting better, and hell I'm sure some actually do get positively effected by it. Bottom line is its their body and they should be allowed to do what they want to it as long as it does not impede on my life.

I'm truly sorry about your loss, and anyone else who has lost loved ones because of someone elses reckless use of drugs. If used properly and at the right times though I do not think it is a threat to any of us. People who do fucked up shit while high would most likely do it anyways, and use the drug to have an excuse. Although sometimes responsible people just caught in the wrong place and the wrong time and shit happens. Again I don't think this is a result of drug use and more or less just bound to happen.

Pressed enter before I was done posting.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2009)

Random Hero said:


> About the dangerous part, I'm personally more worried about all those asshole skiers who think bombing down the terrain park and lying down on landings is fun is a lot more hazerdous. The way I see is even though it may make a responsible person not so careful and a bit more dangerous, it is far outweighed by all the risks you take riding with all those other mentioned retards on the hill.


I think you hit the nail on the head here... smoking weed probably does make it SLIGHTLY more dangerous on the hill. But you could also argue that riding switch makes it more dangerous as well, because you don't have as much control... or hitting ramps, because you could hit somebody while having less control in the air. Even being on the hill makes it more dangerous than if you weren't there, so why snowboard at all? Let's just all live in padded rooms so nobody gets hurt...


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2009)

Ddutty said:


> I think you hit the nail on the head here... smoking weed probably does make it SLIGHTLY more dangerous on the hill. But you could also argue that riding switch makes it more dangerous as well, because you don't have as much control... or hitting ramps, because you could hit somebody while having less control in the air. Even being on the hill makes it more dangerous than if you weren't there, so why snowboard at all? Let's just all live in padded rooms so nobody gets hurt...


this man speaks the truth



Relyt23 said:


> Same for snowboarding, its not going to improve a snowboarders ability and if anything it MAY just cause a little bit more danger.


thats a total un-truth!

it helps MOST people during physical activities. If you run or swim, you will probably find you can go longer, lift wights longer, snowboard longer, and with less fear while performing new techniques or tricks.

weed is only negative when used without a purpose. have a goal in mind when smoking and it will usually enhance it by alot

not to mention while doing anything really active, the entire lazy buzzed out stoner high that has stereotyped pot users and caused people to believe harm could come from its use, hardly ever exsists. 

such effects only come from having no goal/purpose IE sitting around or some other low mental and phsysical stimulating process

I cant believe how many people get utterly intoxicated AT THE RESORT only to go out and ski/board.

your worried about a % of people that MOSTLY stay in the privacey of a vehicle to enjoy this activity. Im sorry if you have encountered the ones smoking on lifts since I dont support that. but a great % of pot users even trek back to a vehicle for mutliple smokes.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2009)

ALWAYS! It jumps you up a little bit and I feel I have a little more fun. It's DEFINITELY not for everybody though, some people get really bogged down by it, but if you like it, I say fuck it, do what you like. Just make sure you're out of the way of people who don't want to participate. So basically, respect the people around you, but do what you want to do. In CO we have a saying... there are only 2 types of people in CO, those who smoke weed, and those who don't care if you smoke weed. Hahah, so just have fun doing what you're doing and don't pressure friends to join, if they're cool with not snowboarding high, respect that and do what you like. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2009)

Relyt23 said:


> It was great, but when I look at it now, it's illegal.


Ah but the thing that makes it so controversial should it be illegal? In Canada over 3 million Canadians smoke cannabis daily, for the US 40% have tried it that's 121 million people btw. So I think there's a huge grey area in the law or some massive issue being overlooked when over 124 million just in north America choose to break it.

Also, marijuana as a social crutch? if at all its alcohol and tobacco that's much more damaging, how many billions of dollars are spent on health-care for these 2 areas? Likewise when have you heard of nicotine of booze being prescribed to help ease pain? decrease inflammation? help with spasms or multiple sclerosis? Yeh the combustion and inhalation of a dried plant is bad for your lungs, but no better then a ciggie either. Cannabis has medicinal properties that can actually help people the Fed is just too much of a douche to see it.



Lynch[425] said:


> weed is only negative when used without a purpose. have a goal in mind when smoking and it will usually enhance it by alot


Lol i've never heard it said like that before.. my smoking weed with a purpose.. to get BAKED


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2009)

Orriz said:


> Lol i've never heard it said like that before.. my smoking weed with a purpose.. to get BAKED


indeed. Its just stupid to get "baked" and wonder what to do next haha. have the urge to do any activity first, and then ignite that fire!


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Wait, so some people actually board while sober? Crazy...


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2009)

Well obviously we probably will continue to beat a dead horse here lol. 
Yes, I believe weed is probably better than alcohol, etc. I understand the harms, effects and what not. 

I personally, and I have no care if anyone else chooses to, will not risk my career for it. If you do great. 

I just hope that no one gets hurt while fucked out of their mind on the stuff and then the only excuse they have is sorry I was shit faced.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2009)

Relyt23 said:


> I will agree that I don't think it has ever killed someone by being way to high lol. However I have experience of a friend smoking a lot, being blazed and wrecking a car which ended up killing him.
> 
> And I agree, if smoking weed was legal I would be first in line to give it a go again. However, to me its not worth risking my job lol. (Working on Masters to get into FBI... yes I know, run you need to RUN!) lol.


Shet shet!  :laugh:. Luckly I'm at a point in my life where my current job doesn't drug test so it's even less of a risk.



Relyt23 said:


> Do I have a problem with any of you hitting up a bowl? Not at all. I just have a bias about people "not being changed" by what it does to them. It's much easier taking someone down that is baked, rather than someone who is sober lol.


. 
Haha I'm changed by it and I love the change!! haha. 



Relyt23 said:


> Oh and yes it does slow down reaction time- Found in Georgetown Study.
> 
> Also
> 
> Lol, don't worry I'm not trying to argue but when your stoned have you easily ever been distracted? ha ha ha... a car or 20 feet in the air off of a half pipe is probably not the best place to be lol.


Man I wish I was going 20 feet off the ground....or even 20 inches haha.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Man I love these threads. Pro-pot people (say that five times fast) always blabber on about how pot can make you faster and stronger and improve your grades and has no bad effects at all. Hell, I'll make sure to give my kids some pot as soon as they pop out of the womb! They'll be frigging superheros.

Then the anti-pot people puff up their chest and talk about how people who smoke pot end up dead in gutters or living in their parents basement. I guess that's why the majority of America is borderline retarded. Pot has destroyed the human gene pool.

Can't people just agree to disagree? I don't smoke pot, but as long as people keep it away from me, I could care less what they do. Granted, if I see a bunch of kids smoking pot on the hill, I'll give them a nice snow spray. Hey, it isn't like they are going to catch me. But there's no reason to spout crap at each other about who is right and wrong. If you want to debate, then fine. But stop making stuff up and putting other people down.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2009)

Relyt23 said:


> Well obviously we probably will continue to beat a dead horse here lol.
> Yes, I believe weed is probably better than alcohol, etc. I understand the harms, effects and what not.
> 
> I personally, and I have no care if anyone else chooses to, will not risk my career for it. If you do great.
> ...


hey well gratz for having the drive to stay off it, where I come from its actually easier to be baked then it is not, plus you have the ambition to get your masters and work for the gov, thats alot of work and alot of effort put into your career. 

However about the


Relyt23 said:


> while fucked out of their mind on the stuff


part. You definitely take a hard stance on drugs, but you make it sound like someone who has just smoked cannabis cant do anything, is a reckless rider and a danger to himself and everyone around them, and I don't think that's the case. 

Just from the sheer amount of ppl here that blaze and ride I dont see many crash and burn stories, I'm taking it that from the times you inhaled the smoke what was your experience? were you "fucked out of your mind"? assuming you blazed a couple times, your experiences are going to be way different because you don't know what to expect, and mostly because their *your* experiences, they don't apply to everyone, which leads us back to the earlier pages of this thread, talking about potency, frequency of use etc. which can affect what its like, I'm not trying to change your mind because I'm not going to be able, but you are over generalizing and stereotyping a very broad populace of people. This shit runs in circles yo, and this dead horse is gonna get beat over and over.


----------



## darkninja (Jan 17, 2009)

First off i haven't smoked in a loooooooong time. Now, when i was much younger (still in high school) i smoked once while on the hill. Basically it was cool for about a run, then after that my ass got tired and was done a little sooner than i should have been. Luckily me and my friend did it close to closing time so it was no biggy. But i never did it again simply because of how tired it made me.

I do not endorse drugs but won't hate on you for doing so either  .


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2009)

> part. You definitely take a hard stance on drugs, but you make it sound like someone who has just smoked cannabis cant do anything, is a reckless rider and a danger to himself and everyone around them, and I don't think that's the case.


You are right in my eyes about everything you are saying. My experiences are 100% different than most people as their stories are 100% different than others. All I simply believe is that someone who is stoned will not have the mindset or the mental ability to function as someone who is not (no matter that be good or bad). 

With that said, yes, I do know many people who probably should smoke a ton every day just so they chill out. lol.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2009)

"Studies show that approximately 11 percent of fatal accident victims test positive for THC."

Bad statistic! I'm sure we all know that weed stays in your system for a month or so. So if I smoked a J 20 days ago and got into a fatal car accident today, I'd test positive for THC.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2009)

Seedy J said:


> "Studies show that approximately 11 percent of fatal accident victims test positive for THC."
> 
> Bad statistic! I'm sure we all know that weed stays in your system for a month or so. So if I smoked a J 20 days ago and got into a fatal car accident today, I'd test positive for THC.


yeah but what type. prove to me it was just THC, and not that +other things


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2009)

Lynch, I think you're misunderstanding me. I was quoting a statistic that Relyt23 posted, and I disagree with it. I was trying to make the point that even though these drivers may have had THC in their systems, it doesn't necessarily mean that they were intoxicated while they were driving.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2009)

Seedy J said:


> Lynch, I think you're misunderstanding me. I was quoting a statistic that Relyt23 posted, and I disagree with it. I was trying to make the point that even though these drivers may have had THC in their systems, it doesn't necessarily mean that they were intoxicated while they were driving.


Yes, you guys are right, I do not have a statistic saying, "after the car accident THC was found in the body along with a roach next to him etc." So I won't make up a statistic to "prove my point." 

All I am simply asking, and this is a genuine question. Do you guys (who smoke weed) believe that it hampers you physically in ANY way? Does it alter your perception? 

In my experience yes it did to me. Same for drinking alcohol. I believe it alters my perception. 

I also understand people smoke in different quantities. Smoking to get a good buzz vs smoking to get blitzed out of your mind where its hard to stand up and function lol.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2009)

> When I smoked, I found that the biggest "problem" could be that I did`nt take some situations (like driving) as serious as I should have for peak safety and competence. I think weed and alcohol both are something you should not be doing while driving or any other activity where a high degree of alertness is required.


Thank you snow. I have been waiting for someone who smokes weed to jump in and agree with it seems one of the few on here who don't smoke.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2009)

well. while i agree there have been times that i'm a little too hazed while driving, i would like to say i'm a VERY observant driver, even while high. in the 13 years i've been driving (been puffing for 20), i've only been in 2 car accidents while i was driving, and only 1 that was my fault. now, of course it only takes 1 accident to really do some damage so i'm not saying that's a good excuse or anything, i'm just showing that stoners can be good drivers too.


what matters more than what we should & shouldn't do (in the eyes of others) is being able to judge for ourselves when enough is enough. you gotta know your limits & abilities, which unfortunately only comes through trial & error. life IS like a box of chocolates...sometimes it's good & sometimes it SUCKS!


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Driving while high is just a matter of disrespect. You're basically saying that you care so little for another person's safety that you feel you can go ahead and get high in your car. You just cannot possibly NOT get high at that time. If you drive high, you're either disrespectful, addicted or arrogant for thinking you can handle it.

Get high all you want, but don't do it while you drive or put other people in danger. I don't care how much you think you can handle it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2009)

if you smoking weed puts other people on the road in danger then it's not weed you're smoking!


----------



## Perpetual3am (Nov 19, 2007)

You just admitted to there being times, "when I'm a little too hazard while driving" but then turn around and say that smoking weed cannot make anyone a danger while driving? Which is it NRG?

Personally I'm one of the people that can drive high, but choose not to because of the fact that if I did have an accident I'd wouldn't want to wonder what would have happened had I not been high. I agree with Flick in that it has to do with respect for other people on the road.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Pot slows down reaction time. Slowed reaction time in a car means you are putting people in danger. You can deny it if you like, and the odds are good you'll never kill anyone or even bump a curb. It's still stupid and dangerous to me. :dunno:


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2009)

there are too many other things going on that slow reaction time to use that as a reasonable fault. if you are that stoned that you can't get off the couch, don't go drive a car. that's just common sense. but i don't see any more of a risk of being relatively high (what one can manage) while driving and saaaaay someone talking on the phone, or fucking with their stereo, or talking to the person next to them & not keeping their eyes on the road.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2009)

Perpetual3am said:


> You just admitted to there being times, "when I'm a little too hazard while driving" but then turn around and say that smoking weed cannot make anyone a danger while driving? Which is it NRG?


what i said was meant in a sarcastic tone. 
unless you are so blazed you can't even see straight, or unless you get panic attacks when you're high or unless whatever reason you have that makes weed dangerous for you to drive on...it's just not that big of a difference for some. i'm not saying there's no way it's a hazard, i'm just trying to say that's it's not as bad as people are making it out to be...usually, for some.


----------



## Willy36 (Dec 29, 2008)

Not that it's anything scientific, but I got curious once and played one of those online reaction time tester games when I was fairly blazed, and my averages kept being in the exact same range as when I was sober.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2009)

N~R~G said:


> but i don't see any more of a risk of being relatively high (what one can manage) while driving and saaaaay someone talking on the phone, or fucking with their stereo, or talking to the person next to them & not keeping their eyes on the road.


I totally agree with this, however, I also think people shouldn't be doing any of this crap while driving... as well as stuffing a quarter pounder down your face, doing your makeup in your vanity mirror, sending text messages, changing clothes (yes, I have actually seen this), etc.

When you drive, you're operating a potentially deadly weapon... People just don't take it seriously enough. lay off the cheeseburgers, cell phones, and doobies and you may save somebody's life some day


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

i dont care what anyone says ....weed makes me a better driver i actually pay more attention and drive the speed limit....sober me i get road rage and drive way more aggresively usually speeding everywhere....yes those are personal problems but the truth. And all you who find that driving while baked is crazy and we are going to kill someone probably rarely have even smoked.....i smoke herb all the time give me a couple drops of clear eyes and you wouldnt even know......so BYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2009)

DrGreeNThumB420 said:


> i dont care what anyone says ....weed makes me a better driver i actually pay more attention and drive the speed limit....sober me i get road rage and drive way more aggresively usually speeding everywhere....yes those are personal problems but the truth. And all you who find that driving while baked is crazy and we are going to kill someone probably rarely have even smoked.....i smoke herb all the time give me a couple drops of clear eyes and you wouldnt even know......so BYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH



agreed. I drive slower when blazed and most people do. Plus most people also know when they are too high to drive a vehicle properly unlike drunk people who usually say im good to drive while lighting the filter of a cig and wondering why the cig won't light haha. And there is proof that blazing the ganja doesnt effect your health. Look at Mike Phelps hhhmmm stoner yet he won 8 gold medals in the olympics


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2009)

Relyt23 said:


> Do you guys (who smoke weed) believe that it hampers you physically in ANY way? Does it alter your perception?


Of course (to both). If it didn't alter your perception, there'd be no point in smoking it! I'm not really into driving, riding, or going to work high though. For me, smoking doesn't make me better at anything besides writing music and sitting on the couch and watching TV. I think some of you (us) daily smokers are forgetting... we have higher tolerances than the average joe. For someone who only smokes once a week or less, it hits them a lot harder.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2009)

man I use to take huge rips off a dry bong while driving. driving while high was one of my favorite things. at least outside of citys.

Ive never had a ticket or accident in the 3 years ive been driving. i still own my first car to. total win.


----------



## HouseMuzik (Dec 22, 2008)

i must be different.. driving while high always bugged me out. I don't want to think too much when i'm blazed haha. i want to relax


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2009)

HouseMuzik said:


> i must be different.. driving while high always bugged me out. I don't want to think too much when i'm blazed haha. i want to relax


it really bugged the shit out of me when it was night. and before I stopped a few months back, everytime I got high it was terrible. idk. after smoking 2-3 times a day every few days for a year I didnt expect the high to change. but it did a 360 on me and was never the same.


----------



## HouseMuzik (Dec 22, 2008)

Lynch -
Yep thats why I had to stop too. It wasn't fun anymore.. something changed. I'd just bug out... so yeah i feel u... not like I didn't enjoy it however before that hehe


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

This is why I think everyone should drive a manual. You CAN'T eat a burger, or talk on your phone (without a headset at least) or hold a joint. Driving has become so distant and simple for people that they think they can do a dozen other things. It's just two pedals and a wheel, what's to think about?

I say that when you're driving, you should eliminate ALL distractions. I'll listen to music, but not even loudly. Other than that, unless I need my TomTom there is nothing going on in my car.

And if you're a big enough douchebag that you think pot helps you control your road rage, maybe you should consider some meditation classes or something.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2009)

Flick Montana said:


> This is why I think everyone should drive a manual. You CAN'T eat a burger, or talk on your phone (without a headset at least) or hold a joint. Driving has become so distant and simple for people that they think they can do a dozen other things. It's just two pedals and a wheel, what's to think about?
> 
> I say that when you're driving, you should eliminate ALL distractions. I'll listen to music, but not even loudly. Other than that, unless I need my TomTom there is nothing going on in my car.
> 
> And if you're a big enough douchebag that you think pot helps you control your road rage, maybe you should consider some meditation classes or something.


Ive only driven a manual. I think, again, you have to look at each person. someone that rarely drives should probably not smoke, eat burgers, or inject heroin while in traffic. 

but people that drive for work like I use to, tend to be amazing multi-tasking drivers. I was driving almost a thousand miles a week. but I tend to rarely ever get mad about anything. rarely ever do I get road rage. god I know some people that wil get furious at the smallest of things. and they should deff not multi task


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

But that's what I don't get. I know several people who say they are amazing multi-tasking drivers and they can eat and steer with their knee and, somehow, they have never been in an accident that was their fault.

So that means it's ok for them to do because they are good at it. No, it means they are morons who think they can do something well, just because it hasn't gone wrong yet. And maybe it never will. My point is that the RISK is not worth it. I don't care if you are an Indy car driver with reaction times like a caffeinated feline, don't put other people in jeopardy.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2009)

Flick Montana said:


> But that's what I don't get. I know several people who say they are amazing multi-tasking drivers and they can eat and steer with their knee and, somehow, they have never been in an accident that was their fault.
> 
> So that means it's ok for them to do because they are good at it. No, it means they are morons who think they can do something well, just because it hasn't gone wrong yet. And maybe it never will. My point is that the RISK is not worth it. I don't care if you are an Indy car driver with reaction times like a caffeinated feline, don't put other people in jeopardy.


you should probably stop driving all together then, since the risk of getting into your car and driving isnt much different. your at the will of the people that do eat/drink/smoke sharing the road with you. your views of avoiding those things to not be a "moron" are invalid.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I've tracked cars since I was old enough to drive, so I'd say I'm a better technical driver than most people. By staying alert, I am able to avoid the idiots who DO decide to do stupid crap while they drive.

And the issue is not an accident, but the fault. You may think it's fine to get in an accident because you couldn't wait to get home to jerk off. If I crash into someone it's because I blacked out or lost control. That's it. I've never been an fault for an accident because I pay attention.

This thread is way off topic, so I digress. You want to drive and screw around, fine. But if you hit me, I'll have to explain to the cops how my tire iron worked its way into your colon. :thumbsdown:


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2009)

don't hate just because some people _can_ do things that you can't or choose not to. there are waaaaay more people on the roads (and hills) doped up on legal perscription drugs that are much more of a risk to you than some stoner. hell, there's thousands of sober people all around you that pose more of a threat than that 1 stoner that might have beat the odds to be sharing the same street as you.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2009)

Flick Montana said:


> I've tracked cars since I was old enough to drive, so I'd say I'm a better technical driver than most people. By staying alert, I am able to avoid the idiots who DO decide to do stupid crap while they drive.
> 
> And the issue is not an accident, but the fault. You may think it's fine to get in an accident because you couldn't wait to get home to jerk off. If I crash into someone it's because I blacked out or lost control. That's it. I've never been an fault for an accident because I pay attention.
> 
> This thread is way off topic, so I digress. You want to drive and screw around, fine. But if you hit me, I'll have to explain to the cops how my tire iron worked its way into your colon. :thumbsdown:


and you cant possibly pay attention if your in the act of doing something thats been part of human nature since... well you know. I guess if you have to watch what your drinking or gaze at the food coming into your mouth it could be a problem

[email protected] talking about morons with road rage and then have comments like "I'll have to explain to the cops how my tire iron worked its way into your colon"

I wasnt expecting you to have such petty views equal to the drug related threads... ignorance is bliss


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2009)

Flick Montana said:


> But that's what I don't get. I know several people who say they are amazing multi-tasking drivers and they can eat and steer with their knee and, somehow, they have never been in an accident that was their fault.
> 
> So that means it's ok for them to do because they are good at it. No, it means they are morons who think they can do something well, just because it hasn't gone wrong yet. And maybe it never will. My point is that the RISK is not worth it. I don't care if you are an Indy car driver with reaction times like a caffeinated feline, don't put other people in jeopardy.


Don't you snowboard? Isn't there a big risk in that? Maybe you should stop that all together because you could get hurt, might not of happened yet but it might go wrong!!! 
I don't think anyone is a better/more attentive driver while doing anything else besides driving. However I feel that some people are better multi taskers than others. It's the same way at work how some people can do multiple things and all are done fast and well while the other can only handle one thing. Why doesn't this apply to driving? 
I will have to agree that driving high makes me a better driver according to laws, since I try not to do anything that draws attention to myself. Maybe my reaction time is slower(?) but what would be safer, driving 45mph high or driving 55-60 on same road sober (really don't know)? 
I'm not promoting smoking before driving, I just feel that some people may be able to better than others. I know when I first started smoking there was no way I could drive and a couple times I turned the corner on the street and then had my friend drive....man I would kill for that high again...haha. So in my eyes pot heads light up, casual smokers keep those lighters in control before the road!


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Some of you guys really make me sad. I sincerely hope you decide to be safe, but I'm not your mom so I'm not going to lecture you. :dunno:

I'm not interested in being berated by people with no sense at all. Even the reasonable casual pot smokers on here have already agreed that being stoned and driving is dangerous. If you can't see that, then I simply hope you don't hurt anyone else.

EDIT: Just so I don't sound contradictory, which I know people LOVE to point out, I do not get road rage from being cut off, flipped off or honked at. But if someone hits my car or puts my life, or more importantly my wife's, in danger and causes damage to my property I won't hesitate to strangle them with their own scrotum.


----------



## Willy36 (Dec 29, 2008)

So if someone makes a simple, honest mistake or their car has a mechanical failure at the worst possible time, you would instantly take it personally and put their life in danger? Wow. Awesome. I wish I could be you.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I'm sure you do, but I don't think I understand where I said I would kill someone for a mechanical mistake with their car. I was hit by someone who blew a tire at 80. I actually sat in their car with them to help calm them down. Totally not their fault.

If a stoner hits my car because he was blazing at the time, then in that instance, I would certainly find the time to do something horrible to them. As they would deserve.

Hope that clears it up for you. :thumbsup:


----------



## trevk#07 (Nov 3, 2008)

I love using whiskey for bong water, taking a couple rips, then drinking the whiskey all while driving with my knees.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2009)

^^ eww !


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

:yawn: Flick u remind me of a paranoid mom ....but even worse


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2009)

even worse...










hahahahah, jk kid. :cheeky4:


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2009)

YouTube - Drugs are bad :cheeky4:


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> Dude, I drive a semi with 13 gears, 28 tires, 78 feet long ans 105,500 pounds. I have been doing so for 22 accident free years and have almost 2 million miles and I can tell you that you can drive safely and talk on the phone, the CB radio, eat a burger, change a CD, Check the road map, etc, safely if you have the experience and ability to do so. Christ,I can back the semi into the dock while talking on the phone to the reciever. I drive on ice while talking on the phone or on the CB to another driver....:dunno:
> 
> In addition, if you want talk about multi tasking, try single Pilot IFR in an aircraft....:laugh: I have to fly the plane in turbulence, cross winds, rain and zero visibility, while scanning the instrument panel rapidly to stay on the Localizer and Glide Slope, tune the Nav and Com radio, talk to ATC, read the Approach Plate and not loose my lunch all the while hoping I see the end of the runway as I descend to 200 feet AGL... Driving and muti tasking is a walk in the park even on ice in heavy traffic.....:laugh:
> 
> ...


you know im going to cheer you on 100000+ times for this... but sadly. I dont think flick was worth it 

next hes going to be saying we all took him the wrong way and blah blah blah... dudes a bitch /end. at least you make oregon look good snowolf


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2009)

I truly am astonished but gracefully bow out. No way in the world I will be able to change anybodies mind in here, or vice versa. 

I will simply say this, people should not drive under the influence of anything no matter that be: Medication that says do not drive or operate heavy machinery, on 0 hours of sleep hopped up on 5 energy drinks etc, Pot, alcohol, etc. 

Overall, like I said before it is illegal. If pot become legal and they say go ahead and drive, have at it. Until then, enjoy breaking the law and taking a risk that could possibly change the rest of your life. (Not being sarcastic or making fun of anyone, just my final .02)


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2009)

k, thanks


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2009)

k, thanks


----------



## futurefunk (Jan 3, 2009)

Relyt23 said:


> I truly am astonished but gracefully bow out. No way in the world I will be able to change anybodies mind in here, or vice versa.
> 
> I will simply say this, people should not drive under the influence of anything no matter that be: Medication that says do not drive or operate heavy machinery, on 0 hours of sleep hopped up on 5 energy drinks etc, Pot, alcohol, etc.
> 
> Overall, like I said before it is illegal. If pot become legal and they say go ahead and drive, have at it. Until then, enjoy breaking the law and taking a risk that could possibly change the rest of your life. (Not being sarcastic or making fun of anyone, just my final .02)


What a buzzkill


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Thanks, Snowolf. You know I've got nothing but respect for you. :thumbsup:

Let me just clarify what I am saying here. I am PERSONALLY a very strong believer in paying all the attention you possible can on the road. I'm in no way implying that someone who doesn't drive the way I do is going to kill everyone. I'm just saying you increase the chance. If you increase the chance from 1% to 1.000001% as it might do for someone who has been driving for a long time, such as you Snow, then it still isn't worth it to me.

Driving high, driving drunk or even driving tired, it's all the same. You're operating a large vehicle at high speeds around other people who may or may not be good drivers. You should be alert for your sake and theirs.

When I review cars, I drive around talking to a friggin camera in the passenger seat! Is that safe? Of course not! I've been doing it for years and I've learned to take certain roads at certain times so it isn't as dangerous, but it still is. I'm not going to run out and tell everyone they should put on a puppet show out their window for other drivers. I just want people to drive safely. I don't think that there is a need to be high and drive. You can't wait until you reach your destination?

So there are some really immature people here who want to hate on me. I get that. It's fine. You can mock me all you want. It doesn't hurt my feelings or change what I believe.

So, I'm just going to man up and stop now. This thread completely lost its way and it's just degraded into angry yelling people. You can go on yelling and laughing at my little quotes if you want. But I'm done. There's no reason to keep another childish thread going on this board.


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

Flick Montana said:


> "Driving high, driving drunk or even driving tired, it's all the same."
> 
> You can go on yelling and laughing at my little quotes if you want.


:laugh: thats funny


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Thanks.

Nice screen name and avatar. Guess I shouldn't expect anything intelligent...


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2009)

Even if I wanted to I don't think I could manage anything past the bunny hill.


----------



## jberr1028 (Jan 12, 2009)

haha didnt read every post but those who say they cant blaze and ride or bong and shred or puff puff pass and bomb a mountain u should read the article in SNOWBOARDER about smoke shakes and smoking and riding. haha good thread


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2009)

link to said article?


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2009)

jberr1028 said:


> haha didnt read every post but those who say they cant blaze and ride or bong and shred or puff puff pass and bomb a mountain u should read the article in SNOWBOARDER about smoke shakes and smoking and riding. haha good thread


Werd. i read that whole article. and in snowboard mag they went backcountry in B.C. and one of the highlights of one of the towns was the good weed that you could get haha.


----------



## In search for I (Dec 14, 2008)

MaPolley07 said:


> link to said article?



I tried to find it online, its from the January issue of snowboarder. I have the issue right here in front of me. It goes on at length about these smoke shacks that people have constructed in bounds at Colorado Ski resorts. Hidden in the woods in the tree tops, the're like super sweet tree forts complete with windows and couches.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2009)

MaPolley07 said:


> link to said article?


Yeah I would like to read that too. When I was in Breck I talked to a guy who works for the photography crew on the mountain and he was trying to tell us where one of them was. We searched but never found it, I guess we just didn't know the mountain well enough


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

jberr1028 said:


> haha didnt read every post but those who say they cant blaze and ride or bong and shred or puff puff pass and bomb a mountain u should read the article in SNOWBOARDER about smoke shakes and smoking and riding. haha good thread


----------



## HouseMuzik (Dec 22, 2008)

come on flick, now you're just being a dick haha 

and In search.. i so dont believe that shit haha


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2009)

Ddutty said:


> Yeah I would like to read that too. When I was in Breck I talked to a guy who works for the photography crew on the mountain and he was trying to tell us where one of them was. We searched but never found it, I guess we just didn't know the mountain well enough


Someone was telling me there was a tree house built somewhere inbounds at Breck, forgot what peak but they couldn't find it.


----------



## mag⋅net⋅ism (Oct 26, 2008)

HEY TREV! I do believe I shared the worlds best pot-cookie recipe with you. So, did you ever man up and make cookies, and where the hell are mine? :cheeky4:


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2009)

desklamp said:


> Someone was telling me there was a tree house built somewhere inbounds at Breck, forgot what peak but they couldn't find it.


just read about that, i gather its on peak 10 way back in the trees. Found a couple pics online, but apparently the forest service is tearing down all the smoke shacks, so hopefully that one is still there when i actually make it to breck


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

Flick Montana said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Nice screen name and avatar. Guess I shouldn't expect anything intelligent...


Thanks  I thought my name and avatar was creative too! And don't worry I'm not expecting anything intelligent either coming from someone who thinks driving while baked and driving while drunk is the same thing :laugh:


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

HouseMuzik said:


> come on flick, now you're just being a dick haha
> 
> and In search.. i so dont believe that shit haha


Yeah, that's pretty much what I'm doing. If you go back a ways you can see some pre-dick stuff. :laugh:


Ok, here's my shot at something intelligent. Although I didn't do the study, so I guess you could ream me for that if you want.

A 2001 study (found here) determined that pot affects motor skills, reflexes, attention and perception. It was agreed that it did affect driving.

The tests showed that people who drove while high were unable to function properly at normal speeds. They slowed down as a method on unconscious adaptation, much in the same way sleepy drivers will often slow down.

These effects were observed on the stoned drivers:

* increased variability in lane position (such as taking a curve too tightly or too loosely).
* longer decision times, leading to slower responses to driving situations; and
* a more cautious driving style, including slower average speed and greater following distance.

The study also focused on accident rates outside of the group. They found that 4-12% of people who caused fatal accidents had levels of cannabis in their system. A larger percentage of cannabis was found in the systems of non-fatal accident survivors.

Similar studies in Australia, UK, New Zealand and the US have also determined that cannabis has a negative effect on driving ability.

The problems with testing these research findings can be the fact that THC can remain in the body for long after the effects are gone. Many drivers with a drug content in their body also had alcohol. Many were young men who are already at higher risk for accident, as well.



So there you go. The basic things that attract people to pot also limit driving ability. It is compensated for by driving less risky than usual. So that means everything is fine. We'll just have a bunch of giggling, hungry drivers doing 20 on the interstate. Light up everyone!

Now that I've fulfilled my mandate of posting something that a scientist said (because we all know THEY'RE the bible from which all internet arguments draw their vigor) I'm going to go back to my original promise. I'm done arguing and I've moved on to the mocking phase. :thumbsup:


----------



## mag⋅net⋅ism (Oct 26, 2008)

Flick Montana said:


> 4-12% of people who caused fatal accidents had levels of cannabis in their system.


I like context. What percentage of people who cause fatal accidents are overtired? Stressed because of work or home life? How many had the sun in their eyes? How many sneezed just before impact? How many people were fresh out of church and had so much Jesus in their heart that they missed that stop sign? (Not meaning to be facetious, but that's how my little sister got hit one day while riding her bike.)

You know what I'm saying? 80% of all people know that statistics can be used to prove anything  but ultimately, it's all about context.


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

mag⋅net⋅ism;127632 said:


> How many people were fresh out of church and had so much Jesus in their heart that they missed that stop sign?



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2009)

mag⋅net⋅ism;127632 said:


> I like context. What percentage of people who cause fatal accidents are overtired? Stressed because of work or home life? How many had the sun in their eyes? How many sneezed just before impact? How many people were fresh out of church and had so much Jesus in their heart that they missed that stop sign? (Not meaning to be facetious, but that's how my little sister got hit one day while riding her bike.)
> 
> You know what I'm saying? 80% of all people know that statistics can be used to prove anything  but ultimately, it's all about context.


 Agreed. I'm just going to go off on the route that marijuana stays in your system for awhile after smoking it so even out of those 4-12% it would be even lower of the ones that were actually high. Also what was the cause of these accidents? Was it due to the effects of marijuana or was it do to his friends in the car dicking around, them being naturally bad drivers, cell phone, changing ipod, ECT!!!!!!!! That is a bull shit stat my friend, however I think 4-12% seems very low if you'd compare it to cell phone or ipod fatal crashes and those aren't even illegal....besides cali...fucking cali...but then you can text? :laugh: I find it WAYYY harder to text and drive than talk on the phone and drive...but that's not here nor there.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

mag⋅net⋅ism;127632 said:


> I like context. What percentage of people who cause fatal accidents are overtired? Stressed because of work or home life? How many had the sun in their eyes? How many sneezed just before impact? How many people were fresh out of church and had so much Jesus in their heart that they missed that stop sign? (Not meaning to be facetious, but that's how my little sister got hit one day while riding her bike.)
> 
> You know what I'm saying? 80% of all people know that statistics can be used to prove anything  but ultimately, it's all about context.


The context is at the end of what I posted. The study only said many had alcohol or were young men, which increased accident rates.

And can we both at least agree that people with the Jesus fish thing on their car are FAR more likely to kill you than anyone else on the road? I guess if you've got Jesus on your side, you can drive like a lunatic.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2009)

Flick Montana said:


> The context is at the end of what I posted. The study only said many had alcohol or were young men, which increased accident rates.
> 
> And can we both at least agree that people with the Jesus fish thing on their car are FAR more likely to kill you than anyone else on the road? I guess if you've got Jesus on your side, you can drive like a lunatic.


Haha agreed there :thumbsup:. Can we throw old Asian drivers in this too? haha


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I'd say ANY old drivers. Honestly, old people scare me way more than teenage drivers.

Here's a question. An old person smoking pot for cataracts, how fast would they drive? I'm thinking somewhere between 0 and 1 mph.


----------



## mag⋅net⋅ism (Oct 26, 2008)

Nahhh, they'd never find their damn keys. Then they'd forget why they were even going out in the car. Smoking pot is the best way to keep us safe from the scourge of seniors prone to vehicular manslaughter.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

You usually hear about teenagers killing themselves because they wanted to see how fast their mom's PT cruiser would go. Then you hear about the old man who forgot which pedal was the gas and careened through a pedestrian zone, killing 20. *shivers*

EDIT: Maybe they are at war! Check it out: Elderly driver kills 2 teens in Kamloops

This story always scared me.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2009)

unlike subjects impaired by alcohol, individuals under the influence of cannabis tend to be aware of their impairment and try to compensate for it accordingly, either by driving more cautiously or by expressing an unwillingness to drive altogether.

Why not just say that the Mom in an SUV is snorting coke and shooting Heroin too, since the marijuana she is smoking was her "Gateway" drug. And that before leaving the house, she got high on her kid's Ritalin too.
The fact of the matter is, the study showed that Marijuana impairs your driving differently and less dangerously than alcohol. The result is that marijuana makes you drive less recklessy as you drive more defensively and slower, so you are less dangerous than if you were all boozed up.


----------



## jberr1028 (Jan 12, 2009)

a.	A study by IIHS (insurance institute for highway safety) reported in 2006 that a driver with any trace of marijuana in his or her system was twice as likely to get in a single car collision. Also in 2006 the IIHS releases a study showing that a person with a blood alcohol level of .15(.08 in NJ, .15 equal to about 2 beers) or higher was 385 times more likely to get into a single car collision.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2009)

jberr1028 said:


> a.	A study by IIHS (insurance institute for highway safety) reported in 2006 that a driver with any trace of marijuana in his or her system was twice as likely to get in a single car collision. Also in 2006 the IIHS releases a study showing that a person with a blood alcohol level of .15(.08 in NJ, .15 equal to about 2 beers) or higher was 385 times more likely to get into a single car collision.


seems pretty honest haha


----------



## jberr1028 (Jan 12, 2009)

truth no lie did a persuasive speech on legalizing mary jane wana


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2009)

even if ur just a little high. like a little tingly. maybe like a hit or two off a bowl wont hurt ehh?


----------



## friends (Apr 6, 2008)

i smoke and ride every time. after a good morning stretch and a bowl i am so set. my muscles are wayyy less tense as is my mind. 

when i smoke and ride my detail to everything goes up. i feel more creative with my tricks because of my focus. i think i land more often, wether a trick or not. someone people i know are just the opposite though.

if i drink and ride its just the opposite. don't drink and drive or drink and ride.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2009)

*doesnt hurt*

honestly it makes ridin a whole lot more fun while stoned..i try certain weird lines i might not have chosen before becuase i dont charge as fast while lit. i just chill back and take some fatty turns and shoot snow. i dunno bout drinkin on the hill it gives me a headache sometimes dunno why but as soon as i hit town after a day on the hill its on drinkin all night ready for a new day of shredin


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2009)

im always smokin when its time to ride.

Sierra could care less =x


----------



## SB4L (Jan 12, 2009)

I gotta say, it doesn't make a huge difference for me. I usually hit a bowl in the morning with my coffee before heading up, and might have another at lunch. But I smoke daily, so it doesn't affect me as much. For people who don't do it that often, they always get mad sketched out doing it on the hill. Sometimes it can be bad, if I bail real hard on my first or second run, it will prettymuch ruin my confidence tenfold, whereas if I'm sober, it comes back easier.

Half the time I blaze while riding though, the buzz is gone by the time I'm at the bottom.


----------



## YourMomsNewFriend (Sep 13, 2020)

What?


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

Saw this pop up on my FB feed this morning which made me laugh 😂 😂


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

^^Oh that’s a good one. 

I support and love getting a bit high while riding. Best to keep away from the crowds until you equalize though!


----------

